# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  مذكرات مراهقة في الخمسين ... !!!

## fofe

بسم الله الرحمن الرحييم 

هذي قصة منقوولة بس مكملة 

اللحين بعطيكم الجزء الاول واذا شفت تفاعل بحط باقي الاجزاء 

القصة اكثر من رووووووعة نقلتها لكم عشان اشوف رايكم فيها


يلا نبتدي :

الجزء الاول : 

مذكرات مراهقة في الخمسين 



كعادتي وقبل أن أنام ..
وبسبب الإجازة الصيفية ..
أتقلب حتى يشفق علي النعاس ويصحبني إلى عالم الأموات ..
وبين هذا الإشفاق والصحوه ..
تحوم الأفكار حول مخيلتي ..
وقد فكرت ..
أعتدت في العديد من القصص والروايات التي قرأتها ..
بأن تكون بطلتها شابه في مقتبل العمر ..
ولكــ،،ـــن ..
لما لا أفسح المجال ..
وأرفع الستار عن امرأة 

قد تكون جدتي ..
أو جدة أي شخص قد تربى في ظلال الصحراء ..
ونشأ تحت لواء العادات والتقاليد ..
قصص قصيرة أحكيها لكم على شكل مذكرات ..
جاءت بلسان امرأة في العقد الخامس من عمرها ..
وهي سعيدة جداً بقراءتكم لنوادرها ..
وتتمنى لكم الإستمتاع ..


بــ،،،ـــدأنــ،،،ــا

(( الحكايات ستسرد على لسان الجده ))


في الصباح انهض باكره ..
لكي أساعد أمي في تحضير الفطور ..
قبل أن يذهب أبي لمزاولة عمله ..


اليوم أمي تعبه جداً بسبب اقتراب موعد وضعها للمولود المنتظر ..
وكم أتمنى أن يكون ذكراً ..



(( لا أدري ماهو سر تعلق الآباء بفكرة أن الذكور غير عن الإناث .. وأنا لا أرى هذا الفرق أبداً ))
أرجوووكم لا تخبروا امي ولا أبي بماقلته .. فهذه الكلمات بمنظورهم تمرد .. وخصوصاً إذا خرجت من فتاة ...!!!


أخذت الفطور ووضعته أمام أبي ..

ابي : مشكورة يابنيتي ... إلا وين خواتج ..؟
أنا : يساعدن امايه في المطبخ ..

هز أبي رأسه وسرح قليلاً وهو يأكل 
(( وانا أعلم مالذي جعله يسرح .. هل عرفتموه ..؟ نعم إنه الولد المنتظر ...!!!))

بعد انتهائه من الفطور ..
نهض سريعاً .. متجهاً إلى حيث تقف أمي ..
ابي : انا ساير بغيتي شي ..؟
امي : لا سلامتك يابو أحمد ..
ابي : الله يسلمج .. يالله فمان الله ..
امي : الله يحفظك ..


(( هل لاحظتم ..؟ امي تنادي ابي بأبو أحمد .. مع اننا لسنا سوى أربع بنات.. فأين أحمد..؟ ))


لــ،،ــحــ،،ــظــ،،ـــة 
ألم أعرفكم على نفسي ..؟

اسمي شيخه .. وكما قرأتم أنا البنت الكبرى .. وعمري الآن 10 سنوات ..
وتأتي بعدي اختي ميره وعمرها 8 سنوات ..
أما نورة فعمرها الأن 7 سنوات ..
وأخيراً تأتي شمسه وعمرها 5 سنوات ..

(( سأخبركم بمرض أمي المفاجىء بعد ولادتها لشمسه أختي ))


عندما وضعت أمي مولودها الرابع وكانت بنتاً ..
مرضت ..
والجميع قال إنه من الحسد أوكما يسمونه ( عين وماصلت على النبي )
أبي .. آآه يا أبي .. على الرغم من شوقه وانتضاره للولد ..
الحمدلله لم يتخلى عن امي رغم كلام الناس ..
واطلاقهم على ابي مسمى ابو البنات ..

ضلت امي مريضه لفترة طويله ..
ولم ينفع معها أي دواء أو علاج ..
إلى أن جاءت جارتنا أم حمد ونصحت ابي بقارىء من قرية أخرى غير قريتنا ..
وهذا القارىء الكل يشهد له بالتدين ..
وهو خبير بحالات العين والمس ..
لم يملك أبي أي حل سوى وضعنا عند خالتي لبضع ايام ..
واصطحاب امي معه إلى قارىء القريه ..
وماهي إلا أيام حتى عادت أمي كما كانت ,,

(( قد تضحكون علي عندما اقولكم ماذا فعلت من فرط سعادتي بأمي .. لقد ذهبت إلى بيت جارتنا أم حمد .. وكان الوقت ظهراً أو كما نسميها ( بالقايله ) يعني انا يسموني ( حمارة القايله ) ..))

طرقت بابهم ..
وفتح لي حمد الباب ..
حمد : نعم شو تبين ..؟
انا : مااباك انته .. ابغي خالتي ام حمد ..
حمد : اقوول فارجي .. ماعندج سالفه يايه في عز القايله تبين امي .. ليش امي ياهل جدامج ..؟
انا و ( الدموع قد تجمعت في عيني ) : اقولك ازقر (نادي او انده ) خالتي أم حمد ..
حمد: ماابي .. ردي بيتكم يالله ..
يالله .. هذا حمد الذي يستمتع بعذابي .. هذه المره لم استسلم .. بل مررت من بين يدي حمد ودخلت إلى منزلهم ..
لمحت جارتنا أم حمد وقلت لها : خالتي أنا أحبج ..
قبلتها واسرعت بالفرار ..
وسط ذهول جارنا ابو حمد وأطفالهم ..


(( قد تعتبروني مجنونه .. ولكن اسمحولي .. امي استعصى مرضها .. حتى يأسنا من شفائها .. والآن هي معنا تضحك وتتكلم .. عادت كما كانت .. فإذا كان فعلي يسمى جنوناً .. فليس على المجنون حرج ....!!! ))


-------------------------------


بعد تناولنا للغداء
نتولى انا وميره مهمة غسل الأطباق ..
وبالتأكيد نقتسم العمل فيما بيننا حتى ننجزه بأسرع وقت ..
ثم نجلس في الغرفه نتسامر 
حتى أذان العصر ..
فإذا أذن العصر .. نصلي .. ثم نستأذن للخروج للعب ..
ولكن هذه المره لا نستطيع الخروج للعب ..
أمي تعبه جداً ..
وأبي ذاهب للصلاة في المسجد ..
ياالهي .. أين أذهب .. وكيف أساعد أمي ..؟

امي بصوت يكاد يسمع : روحي بيت جارتنا ام حمد وقوليلها إني تعبانه ..
انا : إن شاء الله أمي ..


لم ألبس المخنق( البخنق ) بل خرجت هكذا من المنزل ..
والله لو يعلم أبي .. لفعل بي العجائب ...!!!


وبسرعه أخذت اطرق باب جارتنا أم حمد .. وانا ادعي أن لايفتح لي حمد الباب ..
انفتح الباب وانبعث منه هذا الصوت : منو ....؟
انا وانا لااستطيع التنفس إلا بصعوبه : انا .. انا شيخه خالتي .. أمي تعبانه وتقولج تعالي شوفيها ..؟
ام حمد بخوف : ويه بسم الله عليها .. الحين بلبس عباتي وبييكم ..


بعد أن جاءت أم حمد ..
ورأت حالة أمي ..
أم حمد : شيخه .. روحي لبيت أم سالم في آخر الفريج .. وقوليلها اتي بسرعه ..
انا : إن شاء الله خالتي ..


ركضت نحو الباب مسرعه .. ولكنني تذكرت المخنق .. لبسته بسرعه ..
وركضت بأقصى ماعندي ..
إذا حسبنا السرعه ممكن كانت سرعتي 120
الحمدلله مامسكني الرادار ...!!!!


فتحت لي الباب أم سالم .. واخبرتها بأن امي تعاني آلام المخاض ..
وقالت لي اذهبي الآن ..
وانا سآتي في الحال ..
رجعت اركض إلى منزلنا ولكن هذه المره خففت السرعه إلى 80 خخخ ..
وفجأة 
ضربت برييييك قوي ..
رأيت مجموعة من الأطفال ملتمين حول رجل يبيع ألعاب لأول مره في حياتي أراها ..
بدافع الفضول ذهبت نحوهم ..
وجلست معهم أرى الألعاب .. وأرى الحركات التي يقوم بها هذا الرجل .. الذي على مااعتقد غريب عن قريتنا ..
الأطفال شيئاً فشيئاً كانوا يقلون ..
ولكنني كنت مستمتعه جداً بحركات الرجل الخفيه ..
واستمتعت أكثر عندما قدم لنا مسرحيه بواسطة الدمى ..
لا استطيع وصف مدى سعادتي بالمناظر التي أراها .. 

الجو بدأ يظلم .. 
وانتبهت إلى أن الأطفال ابتعدوا ..
ولم يبقى إلى أنا ..
آه تذكرت أمي ..
ياالهي ..
ماذا سيفعل بي أبي ..؟
توجهت بحركه سريعه إلى منزلنا ..
ولكن أين منزلنا ..؟
لقد ضللت الطريق ...........!!!!
القرية يختلف مسارها في الليل ..
لم اتحرك من مكاني ..
بل انتظرت لعلي أرى أحد من جيراننا وأذهب معه ..
وتمنيت في خاطري ان لا أرى لا حمد ولا راشد فإنهما دائماً يضايقاني ..


فتحت عيني على ظلمه ..
آآآه لقد غفوت .. وهل هذا وقته ..؟
الظلمه موحشة .. 
والدكاكين موصده ..
بدأت أخاف ..
فعلاً بدأت أخاف من الأصوات المنطلقه ..
ورجلاي لا تساعدانني على الحركه ..
الآن تمنيت لو حمد أو راشد يرونني ..
أي شخص يأتي وياخذني إلى المنزل ..


جلست ابكي وابكي ............... وابكي ...!!!
حتى امسكت بكتفي الصغير يد خفت منها ...........................


/
\
/




(( اسمحولي لقد بدأ النعاس يغلبني.. وهذا هو موعد نومي .. سأكمل لكم لاحقاً ))

----------


## قطعة سكر

يسلمووووووو

----------


## fofe

الجزء الثاني .. 

أين وصلنا في حكايتنا ,,..؟ 
اسمحولي ففي بعض الأحيان أشعر بأني مصابه بـ"الزهايمر"....!!! 
نعــم .. نعم ..
لقد وصلنا إلى اليد التي أمسكت بكتفي ..
قال لي : انتي شو تسوين هني ..؟
جلست أصرخ وأصرخ .. 
إلى ان انحنى الشخص الغريب علي وقال :
لا تخافين يابنيتي .. انا مثل ابوج ..
وين بيتج ..؟
يسألني عن منزلي ..؟ 
اتخرطت في بكاء طويل .. و لو كنت اعلم اين منزلي ستجدني جالسه هنا ...!!!
قلت له وانا غارقة في بكائي : ماأدري ..؟ 
كنت اسمعه يتحدث مع نفسه .. انه لا يجب ان تجلس فتاة لوحدها وخصوصاً في ليل القرية الموحش ..
قال لي : يالله يا بنيتي .. تعالي وياي .. بوديج بيتي .. وباجر إن شاء الله بروح ادور على بيتكم ..
قلت له وانا امسح دموعي : صج ..؟
قال لي بابتسامه : أكيد صج يا بنيتي .. 
لا أعلم .. ولكنني ارتحت له كثيراً .. أو يمكن لأنني شعرت بالحنان الأبوي الذي يتدفق من عينيه.. 
امسك بيدي .. ومشيت إلى جانبه وانا ارقب حديث الماره معه .. 
أحدهم يقول :
السلام عليك بو صالح .. 
والآخر يقول :
شحالك بو صالح .. 
نـــعـــم .. إذا هذا الشخص الطيب يدعى ابو صالح .. 
وصلنا إلى حيث يقطن أبو صالح .. 
واستقبلتنا زوجته ببشاشه ..
((بيني وبينكم لأول مره أرى امرأة بهذا الجمال )) 
.
.
.
اجلستني ام صالح في غرفه لوحدي .. وقالت لي :
هذي غرفتج يابنيتي ..
وإذا احتجتي اي شي تعالي دقي باب حجرتي (غرفتي) ..
ابتسمت لها وانا اقول : إن شاء الله  
.
.
.
الصراحه إني لم استطع النوم وخصوصاً أن المكان جديد علي ..
أخذت افكر بأشياء تسليني قبل أن أنام ..
أردت النهوض من مكاني ..
لأني اشعر بأن كل زاويه من زوايا الغرفه تنادي فضولي ليكتشفها ..
(( انفتح الباب بقوة )) 
هل أسميه وحش جائر .. 
أم ماذا ...؟
لأول مره في حياتي أرى شخصاً يترنح يمنةً ويسرى ..
وعندما رآني ..
وقف يفرك عينيه .. ربما ليتأكد هل انا حقيقة أم لا ....!!!
انه يتقرب مني ..
ويتقرب ..
هنا تمالكني الخوف فصرخت بكل مااوتيت من قوة ..
الحقوووووووني .... خالتي ام صالح .. خالتييييييي ..
والله أنا طفله ..
طفله ..
صرخت حتى بح صوتي ..
وأخيراً ..
بعد أن سلبت طفولتي ..
دخل ابوصالح .. وامسك بهذا الشخص .. فإنه لا يستحق كلمة رجل ..
أخذ يركله .. يصفعه .. يضربه وهو يقول :
حسبي الله عليك من ولد .. خاف الله في الياهل ..
.
.
.
.
وانا في دموعي ..

اذا شفت تفاعل اكثر بكملها

----------


## ward roza <3

حلوووووووووة مررة يسلموو خيوووه  يالله كمليها

----------


## fofe

عشااان حب ال محمد وكل الاعضاء اكملها   :amuse: 


الجزء الثالث((لقد تآكلت رجلي من الرومانتيزم... ألا يكتشفون له علاج ونرتاااح..!! ))حسناً سأكمل لكم حكايتي ..؟؟....بعد الحادثة تلك .. ورجوعي إلى المنزل ..بدأت الأوضاع شيئاً فشيئاً تتحسن بالنسبة لي ..وأخيراً رفع أبي عني حظر التجول ....!!!...في ذات يوم راائع ..وبعد انتهائي من غسل أطباق الغداء ..استأذنت من أمي وأبي للخروج واللعب مع البنات ..(( كما اعتدنا نلعب في الباحه .. أو السكه الموجوده بين بيتنا وبيت جارنا ابو حمد ))...طرقت باب بيت جارنا ابو حمد ..كي أنادي ساره لكي تلعب معي ..وكالعاده يفتح الباب حمد ..(( بيني وبينكم .. كنت احسد ساره لأنها البنت الوحيده وليس لديها سوى أخ واحد وهو حمد ..ولكني لا احسدها على اخوها .. لأنه فعلاً ثقيل الظل ))حمد وقد اختلفت علامات وجهه : خير شو تبين ..؟تكلمت وانا أحاول ان أكون هادئة : ابغي ساره ..حمد : ليش ..؟انا : كيفي .. انته شو يخصك ..؟حمد : لا والله .. إذا ماقلتيلي ليش .. مابزقرها ..؟انا : ابغي العب وياها ..حمد : وين ..؟مددت يدي ملوحه باتجاه السكه .. وقلت : في السكه ..حمد : انزين لحظه ..(( واغلق باب المنزل في وجهي ))انتظرت دقائق ..حتى رأيت ساره من زاوية الباب ..ساره : شواااخ .. وينج انتي ..؟ من زمان ماييتي تلعبين وياي ..؟ابتسمت لها .. واحتفظت بالذكريات التي هيجتها كلمتها في داخلي ولم انطق ..بل مسكتها من يدها وقلت لها : تعالي يالله بنلعب في السكه .. يبت عروستي و القطعه اللي بنخيطها حقها ..ساره بابتسامه : انزين ..بماذا اصف لكم سعادتي ..لأني فعلاً سعيدة باللعب مع سارة ..جلسنا على الرمال نحيك القطعه ..لكي نخيط فستان لدميتي ..وأثناء انشغالنا بالخياطه واللعب ..انتبهنا انا وسارة للصوت المنبعث من وراءنا ..أنه حمد .. لقد جلس في السكه يراقبنا (( يا الهي ... اكتملت ...!!! ))...سأصحبكم معي إلى قصه حدثت بعد 5 سنوات من الأحداث السابقة ..وبالتحديد إلى منزلنا ...لن أنسى ذلك اليوم ..الذي كنت ألعب فيه مع دميتي ..دخلت امي الغرفة بابتسامه وهي تقول :شيخه أمي .. يالله حبيبتي تلبسي .. بيونا ( سيحضرون )ضيوف ..سألت أمي بفضول :منو الضيوف أمي ..؟قالت لي وهي تعطيني الثوب الذي تريدني أن ألبسه : حرمه ينقال لها أم سعيد ..قبل أن تخرج امي من الغرفة قلت لها : الحين بتلبس (ألبس ملابسي ) وبيي ( سأحضر ) أساعدج ..أمي بإصرار : لا ماله داعي .. انتي اكشخي وانا وخواتج بنجهز كل شي ..خرجت امي من الغرفة .. وتركتني مستعجبه ..كنت أقول في قرارة نفسي (( شو السالفة ..؟ اكشخي .. انا وخواتج بنجهز كل شي ))توجهت إلى المرآة بابتسامه(( يعني اليوم انا صج شيخه ))*أحداث تجر احداث** ..**
اكتشفت خلالها كم تكسوني براءة الطفوله ..
حيث لم أكتشف إنه أم سعيد ماهي إلا حماة المستقبل ....!!!
.
.
.
.
جرت الإستعدادات لزفافي على قدم وساق ..
وانا أرى السعادة لا تفارق وجه أبي ..
(( لهذه الدرجه فرح لأنه سيتخلص من عبئي ..؟ ))
أم لأن سعيد ..
زوجي المنتظر ..
من الطبقة الراقية ..
وهو الرجل الذي تتمناه كل العوائل لكي تصاهره ...؟
.
.
.
.
في ذات يوم ..
حينما كانت أمي في المطبخ تحضر العشاء 
خطر ببالي سؤال ..
ووجهته لأمي بكل عفوية :
أمي .. سعيد كيف شكله ..؟
حينها لو رأيتم وجه أمي كيف تغير لونه ..
قالت لي بكل قوة : 
شيخه ..؟ عيب عليج شو هالكلام .. شو بعد كيف شكله ..!!
كلها اسبوع وبتشوفينه ..
في نفس الوقت سمعنا صوت ابي وهو ينادي أمي ..
قالت لي أمي بنفاذ صبر :
صخي ( اصمتي ) والله لو ابوج درى بيقص راسج ..
حركت رأسي بالموافقه ..
وأنا مستهجنه لتصرف امي الغريب.. 
وردة فعلها الأغرب ..
(( ألهذه الدرجه سؤالي كان يصنف من قلة الذوق ))
ولكنني سألت عن شخص سيكون في المستقبل 
زوجي ...........!!!
.
.
.
.
اذكر موقفاً حدث معي ..
تقريباً قبل موعد زفافي بـ يومين ..
وكانت أم سعيد في منزلنا ..
(( لاتستغربون فقد جاءت ومعها حاجيات الزفاف ))
وياليتها مضت على ذلك ..
اشرت لي أم سعيد وقالت :
شيخه حبيبتي .. روحي عند الباب بتحصلين بيالات شاي ايبيهن ( اجلبيهم )..
قلت بيني وبين نفسي 
(( هل أنا حقاً عروس ..؟ ))
لم أخالف عمتي ( أم زوجي ) بل ذهبت عند الباب لكي احضر أكواب الشاي ..
ولكني ماأن فتحت الباب حتى رأيت شخصاً يسلمني كرتونة الأكواب وهو يبتسم ..
استغربت ..
من هذا ..؟
ولكنني بحركه سريعه أخذت الكرتونه وهربت للداخل ..
وضعت الكرتونه في المطبخ ..
عند خروجي سمعت أم سعيد تكلم الرجل الي كان عند الباب وهي تقول : شفتها ..
الرجل : هي شفتها .. حلوة ..
أم سعيد : زين عيل .. سر انته الحين .. عن يشوفك ابوها ويسويلنا سالفة ..
(( وضحت الصورة ))
هذا سعيد .. ويريد أن يراني ..؟ 
إذاً لست أنا الشاذة بأفكاري ..
فكلا الزوجان يجب أن يرى الآخر حتى يلاقيان الإستحسان ..
ولكن ستقنع من بهذا الكلام ......؟؟
.
.
.
.
.
جلست في المنتصف ..
كنت البس ثوباً باللون الأخضر ..
ووضعت على رأسي الطاسه ( نوع من الذهب يوضع عالرأس )..
ولبست المرتعشه ( ايضاً نوع من الذهب يلبس حول العنق ) ..
يدي كانت مربوطه بقطعة قماش لأنها مخضبة بالحناء ..
كنت اسمع اهازيج النساء..
كنّ يغنين ويرقصن حولي ..
وكنت أرى السعاده بادية في وجوه أخواتي ميرة ونورة وشمسه ..
حتى أخي أحمد الذي أكمل عامه الخامس ..
كان سعيداً ..
ساره صديقة عمري فرحه جداً لأجلي ..
وأنا ايضاً فرحت ...!!
ولكن ليس لنفسي ..
بل لفرحة أخواني ....!!!
(( وهذي كانت مراسم ليلة الحناء))
.
.
.
.
اليوم هو يوم زفافي ..
أصوات غناء الرجال في الخارج تكاد تصل إلي وأنا في غرفتي ..
كما تعرفون فأنا في هذا اليوم انتظر في غرفتي حتى ينتهي الرجال من حفلة العشاء ..
ثم يأتي أهل زوجي المنتظر ويصطحبوني إلى العش السعيد ....!!!
.
.
.
.
جلست في غرفة زوجي ..
وجلست معي أم سعيد .. 
ولأن سعيد وحيد أمه وأباه 
فبالتالي لا أحد معنا في الغرفة ..
أخذت أم سعيد تنصحني ..
وترشدني للعديد من الأشياء التي قد تفيدني مستقبلاً ..
جلست اصغي لها باهتمام ..
وقلت لها بكل أدب :
إن شاء الله ..
خرجت أم سعيد من هنا 
ودخل سعيد خلفها ..
سلّم ولكنني لم أرد السلام ..
جلس قليلاً ثم رفع الغطاء عن وجهي وقال :
مبرووك يا شيخه .. 
انزلت رأسي وتمتمت بـ 
الله يبارك فيك ..
(( لا أدري هل فهمها أم لا ..؟ ))
.
.
.
.
.
في اليوم التالي ..
طرقت باب منزلنا ..
أمي : منو ..؟
قلت لها وانا ابكي : أنا شيخه أمي .. شيخه ....!!!
فتحت أمي باب المنزل برعب :
شيخه ..؟ شو مطلعنج من بيت ريلج هالحزة( هالوقت ) ..؟
.
.
دموعي بدأت تسابقني ..
سأكمل لكم القصة لاحقاً ..
بحفظ الله 
*
\

**
*

----------


## fofe

عشااان حب ال محمد وكل الاعضاء اكملها  :amuse:  



الجزء الثالث 

((لقد تآكلت رجلي من الرومانتيزم... ألا يكتشفون له علاج ونرتاااح..!! )) 

حسناً سأكمل لكم حكايتي ..؟؟ 


. 

. 

. 

. 

بعد الحادثة تلك .. ورجوعي إلى المنزل .. 

بدأت الأوضاع شيئاً فشيئاً تتحسن بالنسبة لي .. 

وأخيراً رفع أبي عني حظر التجول ....!!! 

. 

. 

. 

في ذات يوم راائع .. 

وبعد انتهائي من غسل أطباق الغداء .. 

استأذنت من أمي وأبي للخروج واللعب مع البنات .. 

(( كما اعتدنا نلعب في الباحه .. أو السكه الموجوده بين بيتنا وبيت جارنا ابو حمد )) 

. 

. 

. 

طرقت باب بيت جارنا ابو حمد .. 

كي أنادي ساره لكي تلعب معي .. 

وكالعاده يفتح الباب حمد .. 

(( بيني وبينكم .. كنت احسد ساره لأنها البنت الوحيده وليس لديها سوى أخ واحد وهو حمد .. 

ولكني لا احسدها على اخوها .. لأنه فعلاً ثقيل الظل )) 

حمد وقد اختلفت علامات وجهه : خير شو تبين ..؟ 

تكلمت وانا أحاول ان أكون هادئة : ابغي ساره .. 

حمد : ليش ..؟ 

انا : كيفي .. انته شو يخصك ..؟ 

حمد : لا والله .. إذا ماقلتيلي ليش .. مابزقرها ..؟ 

انا : ابغي العب وياها .. 

حمد : وين ..؟ 

مددت يدي ملوحه باتجاه السكه .. وقلت : في السكه .. 

حمد : انزين لحظه .. 

(( واغلق باب المنزل في وجهي )) 

انتظرت دقائق .. 

حتى رأيت ساره من زاوية الباب .. 

ساره : شواااخ .. وينج انتي ..؟ من زمان ماييتي تلعبين وياي ..؟ 

ابتسمت لها ..  

واحتفظت بالذكريات التي هيجتها كلمتها في داخلي ولم انطق .. 

بل مسكتها من يدها وقلت لها : تعالي يالله بنلعب في السكه .. يبت عروستي و القطعه اللي بنخيطها حقها .. 

ساره بابتسامه : انزين .. 

بماذا اصف لكم سعادتي .. 

لأني فعلاً سعيدة باللعب مع سارة .. 

جلسنا على الرمال نحيك القطعه .. 

لكي نخيط فستان لدميتي .. 

وأثناء انشغالنا بالخياطه واللعب .. 

انتبهنا انا وسارة للصوت المنبعث من وراءنا .. 

أنه حمد .. لقد جلس في السكه يراقبنا  

(( يا الهي ... اكتملت ...!!! ))

----------


## fofe

لا زلنا في الجزء الثالث : 


. 

. 

. 

سأصحبكم معي إلى قصه حدثت بعد 5 سنوات من الأحداث السابقة .. 

وبالتحديد إلى منزلنا .. 

. 

لن أنسى ذلك اليوم .. 

الذي كنت ألعب فيه مع دميتي .. 

دخلت امي الغرفة بابتسامه وهي تقول : 

شيخه أمي .. يالله حبيبتي تلبسي .. بيونا ( سيحضرون )ضيوف .. 

سألت أمي بفضول : 

منو الضيوف أمي ..؟ 

قالت لي وهي تعطيني الثوب الذي تريدني أن ألبسه : حرمه ينقال لها أم سعيد .. 

قبل أن تخرج امي من الغرفة قلت لها : الحين بتلبس (ألبس ملابسي ) وبيي ( سأحضر ) أساعدج .. 

أمي بإصرار : لا ماله داعي .. انتي اكشخي وانا وخواتج بنجهز كل شي .. 

خرجت امي من الغرفة .. وتركتني مستعجبه .. 

كنت أقول في قرارة نفسي  

(( شو السالفة ..؟ اكشخي .. انا وخواتج بنجهز كل شي )) 

توجهت إلى المرآة بابتسامه 

(( يعني اليوم انا صج شيخه )) 

*أحداث تجر احداث** ..* 

*اكتشفت خلالها كم تكسوني براءة الطفوله ..* 

*حيث لم أكتشف إنه أم سعيد ماهي إلا حماة المستقبل ....!!!* 

*.* 

*.* 

*.* 

*.* 

*جرت الإستعدادات لزفافي على قدم وساق ..* 

*وانا أرى السعادة لا تفارق وجه أبي ..* 

*(( لهذه الدرجه فرح لأنه سيتخلص من عبئي ..؟ ))* 

*أم لأن سعيد ..* 

*زوجي المنتظر ..* 

*من الطبقة الراقية ..* 

*وهو الرجل الذي تتمناه كل العوائل لكي تصاهره ...؟* 


*في ذات يوم ..* 

*حينما كانت أمي في المطبخ تحضر العشاء*  

*خطر ببالي سؤال ..* 

*ووجهته لأمي بكل عفوية :* 

*أمي .. سعيد كيف شكله ..؟* 

*حينها لو رأيتم وجه أمي كيف تغير لونه ..* 

*قالت لي بكل قوة :*  
*شيخه ..؟ عيب عليج شو هالكلام .. شو بعد كيف شكله ..!!* 
*كلها اسبوع وبتشوفينه ..* 
*في نفس الوقت سمعنا صوت ابي وهو ينادي أمي ..* 
*قالت لي أمي بنفاذ صبر :* 
*صخي ( اصمتي ) والله لو ابوج درى بيقص راسج ..* 
*حركت رأسي بالموافقه ..* 
*وأنا مستهجنه لتصرف امي الغريب..*  
*وردة فعلها الأغرب ..* 

*(( ألهذه الدرجه سؤالي كان يصنف من قلة الذوق ))* 
*ولكنني سألت عن شخص سيكون في المستقبل*  
*زوجي ...........!!!* 


.
.  
*اذكر موقفاً حدث معي ..* 
*تقريباً قبل موعد زفافي بـ يومين ..* 
*وكانت أم سعيد في منزلنا ..* 
*(( لاتستغربون فقد جاءت ومعها حاجيات الزفاف ))* 
*وياليتها مضت على ذلك ..* 
*اشرت لي أم سعيد وقالت :* 
*شيخه حبيبتي .. روحي عند الباب بتحصلين بيالات شاي ايبيهن ( اجلبيهم )..* 
*قلت بيني وبين نفسي*  
*(( هل أنا حقاً عروس ..؟ ))* 
*لم أخالف عمتي ( أم زوجي ) بل ذهبت عند الباب لكي احضر أكواب الشاي ..* 
*ولكني ماأن فتحت الباب حتى رأيت شخصاً يسلمني كرتونة الأكواب وهو يبتسم ..* 
*استغربت ..* 
*من هذا ..؟* 
*ولكنني بحركه سريعه أخذت الكرتونه وهربت للداخل .* 
*وضعت الكرتونه في المطبخ ..* 

*عند خروجي سمعت أم سعيد تكلم الرجل الي كان عند الباب وهي تقول : شفتها ..* 
*الرجل : هي شفتها .. حلوة ..* 
*أم سعيد : زين عيل .. سر انته الحين .. عن يشوفك ابوها ويسويلنا سالفة ..* 
*(( وضحت الصورة ))* 
*هذا سعيد .. ويريد أن يراني ..؟*  
*إذاً لست أنا الشاذة بأفكاري ..* 
*فكلا الزوجان يجب أن يرى الآخر حتى يلاقيان الإستحسان ..* 
*ولكن ستقنع من بهذا الكلام ......؟؟* 


*جلست في المنتصف ..* 
*كنت البس ثوباً باللون الأخضر ..* 
*ووضعت على رأسي الطاسه ( نوع من الذهب يوضع عالرأس )..* 
*ولبست المرتعشه ( ايضاً نوع من الذهب يلبس حول العنق ) ..* 
*يدي كانت مربوطه بقطعة قماش لأنها مخضبة بالحناء ..* 

*كنت اسمع اهازيج النساء..* 

*كنّ يغنين ويرقصن حولي ..* 

*وكنت أرى السعاده بادية في وجوه أخواتي ميرة ونورة وشمسه ..* 

*حتى أخي أحمد الذي أكمل عامه الخامس ..* 

*كان سعيداً ..* 

*ساره صديقة عمري فرحه جداً لأجلي ..* 

*وأنا ايضاً فرحت ...!!* 

*ولكن ليس لنفسي ..* 

*بل لفرحة أخواني ....!!!* 

*(( وهذي كانت مراسم ليلة الحناء))* 

 
*اليوم هو يوم زفافي ..* 
*أصوات غناء الرجال في الخارج تكاد تصل إلي وأنا في غرفتي ..* 

*كما تعرفون فأنا في هذا اليوم انتظر في غرفتي حتى ينتهي الرجال من حفلة العشاء ..* 
*ثم يأتي أهل زوجي المنتظر ويصطحبوني إلى العش السعيد ....!!!* 

.
.
*جلست في غرفة زوجي ..* 
*وجلست معي أم سعيد ..*  
*ولأن سعيد وحيد أمه وأباه*  
*فبالتالي لا أحد معنا في الغرفة ..* 

*أخذت أم سعيد تنصحني ..* 
*وترشدني للعديد من الأشياء التي قد تفيدني مستقبلاً ..* 
*جلست اصغي لها باهتمام ..* 

*وقلت لها بكل أدب :* 
*إن شاء الله ..* 
*خرجت أم سعيد من هنا*  
*ودخل سعيد خلفها ..* 
*سلّم ولكنني لم أرد السلام ..* 
*جلس قليلاً ثم رفع الغطاء عن وجهي وقال :* 
*مبرووك يا شيخه ..*  
*انزلت رأسي وتمتمت بـ*  
*الله يبارك فيك ..* 
*(( لا أدري هل فهمها أم لا ..؟ ))* 

. 
*في اليوم التالي ..* 
*طرقت باب منزلنا ..* 
*أمي : منو ..؟* 
*قلت لها وانا ابكي : أنا شيخه أمي .. شيخه ....!!!* 
*فتحت أمي باب المنزل برعب :*
*شيخه ..؟ شو مطلعنج من بيت ريلج هالحزة( هالوقت ) ..؟* 
*دموعي بدأت تسابقني ..* 
*سأكمل لكم القصة لاحقاً ..* 


اذا شفت تفااعل اكثر بوااااااااصل

----------


## fofe

اذا ما شفت تفاااعل ما بكملها

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*شيء رائع جدا 
تشكري عليها*

----------


## king of love

يعطيش العافية على القصة الحلوة

----------


## fofe

*الجزء الرابع*


*(( الآن ارتحت من عناء كنت اكابده من سنين .. كم كنت انتظر اللحظه التي استطيع من خلالها أن أفرغ همومي .. اتمنى ان تستمعون لي وتقدرون لي مااعانيه .. وارجوا أن لا تحتسب اعترافاتي كنقظة ضدي ))*
*.*
*.*
*جدتكم (( إذا أحببتم ))*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*لقد حبست في غرفتي لإسبوع*
*لم أرى النور فيها ..*
*جفّت دموعي من كثرة البكاء ..*
*لماذا الدهر واهلي ضدي ..*
*يالهي أنت أعلم بحالي ..*
*وأعلم بأفعالي واقوالي ..*
*فإن كنت مخطئة فاغفر لي ..*
*وإن كنت مظلومه ..* 
*فانتقم لي ....!!!!*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*اعود اليكم بأحداث ذلك اليوم الذي طرقت فيه باب المنزل ..*

*دخلت إلى المنزل ودموعي تسبقني ..*
*جلست في ( الليوان ) كما كنا نسميه ..*
*رميث بثقلي كله على أمي ..*
*ولم استطع الكلام ولا النطق بأي حرف ..*
*وامي تحاول معي ..*
*تريد مني تفسير لما يحدث ..*
*لم اتركها كثيراً ..*
*ورجعت بي ذاكرتي إلى ذاك المكان الذي تبددت فيه افراحي ..*
*ذاك المكان الذي رسمت فيه أجمل آمالي ..*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*سعيد : يالخاينة .. الحقيره .. انتي شو ...؟*
*ياخسارة هالجمال كله ..*
*جمال ظاهري بس ولا من الداخل انتي ولا شي ..*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*كنت اسمع كلامه الذي يخترق مسامعي كالسم ..*
*ولكني لا استطيع أن اتكلم ..*
*اكتفيت بالبكااء ..*
*ولاشيء غير البكاء ..*
*.*
*.*


*سعيد : بسرعه خبريني .. منو هو ...؟*
*(( لم اتكلم والتزمت الصمت ))*
*سعيد بنبره حاده : بتخبريني ولا افضحج في الفريج كامل ..!!*
*انا وكلي خوف : و.... (( كنت على وشك أن أقسم ولكني تذكرت ...*
*تذكرت موقف نسيته من 5 سنوات ...*
*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه .. كم أكرهك يا صالح ..*
*دمرت حياتي مره ..*
*والآن سأصبح علكه في أفواه الناس مدى حياتي ...!!!!))*
*.*
*.*
*.*

*في الحقيقه ..*
*لا استطيع لوم سعيد ..*
*فهذا هو تصرف طبيعي لأي رجل غيور على محارمه ..*
*تركني لوحدي وخرج ..*
*لم يهنأ لي بال ..*
*ولم يغمض لي جفن ..*
*فأكاد اصبح مجنونه من التفكير ..*
*آآآآه ..*
*لقد نسيت أمر صالح ..*
*والهموم التي جلبها لي صالح* 
*منذ أكثر من 5 سنوات ..*
*كم اكرهك يا صالح ..* 
*كم اكره نفسي ..*
*كم اكره الرجال .. وغدر الرجاااال ..*
*لم يتمالكني هذا الإحساس أبداً* 
*ولن اتوقع أن أصل لهذه المرحله* 
*في حياتي ....!!!*
*.*
*.*
*.*

*مع اذان الفجر دخل سعيد الغرفة وقال لي بكل هدوء*
*سعيد : شيخه .. لمي قشارج (رتبي اغراضك ) ..* 
*مايطلع الصبح إلا وانتي في بيت اهلج ..*
*رغم صدمتي بكلماته إلا أنني لم أعارض ..*
*وحركت رأسي دلالة على الموافقه ..*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*بعد طلوع الصبح ..*

*وانشغال أم سعيد في المطبخ ..*
*لبست عبائتي ..*
*وقبل أن أخرج من باب المنزل ..*
*التفت إلى سعيد وقلت له بترجي:*
*سعيد .. الله يخليك لا تخبّر حد بالسالفه ..*
*قول لهم إنك عفتني ( لاتريدني ) ..*

*يتبع ....*

----------


## fofe

يتبع :

*بدون سبب ..
الله يخليك سعيد كله ولا الفضايح ..
رفع سعيد رأسه وقال : 
وأهلج ..؟ شو بتقولين لهم ..؟
قلت له وأنا اتنهّد :
اهلي أنا بتفاهم وياهم ..
سعيد كان ينظر لي بنظرات كلها أسى ..
نظرات لم استطع ترجمتها ..
وكأنه يريدني أن أترجاه ..
أو ابكي وانا اقوول مظلومه ..
وانا فعلاً مظلومه ...!!
ولكن 
كبريائي فوق كل شي ........!!!!
.
.
.
بعد أن انهيت حديثي ..

رفعت رأسي لأرى ماحلّ بأمي ووقع كلماتي على أمي ..
أعلم ..
خيبت كل آمالهم ..
فأنا لست البنت التي يفخر بها الآباء ...!!
.
.
.
دخلت غرفتي وجلست اتأملها ..

آآه ياغرفتي ..
لم ألحق أن اشتاق لك ولما فيك ..
فأنا بالكاد خرجت بالأمس
عروس ..
وعدت إليك اليوم 
مطلقه ....!!
(( وابتسمت بكل سخريه ))
لن أخفيكم سراً أني أصبحت بلا مشاعر 
بلا أحاسيس ...!!
فلم يتبقى لطفله مثلي
أي ذكريات جميله ..
مازلت في الــ 15 من عمري ..
وسخر مني القدر ...!!!
.
.
.
سمعت صراخ ابي المدوي ..

يرتطم في جدران غرفتي ..
إذاً
ثار البركاااان ....!!
دخل بكل قوته ..
وقال لي : فشلتينا الله ياخذج من بنت .. منو هالحمار يالخايسه .. منو ..؟*
*قلت لابي وانا خايفة : ابويه انت شتقول ؟
مسكني من شعري وقال : والله .. إذا ماقلتيلي منو هالخايس .. لأجتلج الحين هنا في حجرتج ..
(( الحقوني .. قتل ..؟ ماذا أفعل بنفسي .. هل اعترف أم لا ..؟ ))
والوعد الي قطعته على ام صالح بأن لا أخبر أحد ....؟
لم تستمر حيرتي لوقت طويل ..
فقوة أبي أجبرتني على النطق ..
كنت اتحدث ..
وأنا أرى عرق ابي كيف يتصبب ..
ووجهه كيف أحمر ..
يا الهي ..؟
ويا لغبائي فوق عنائي .......!!!
انحبست في غرفتي لاسبوع..
خلال هذا الأسبوع لم أرى وجه أبي ..
والذي لا أشك به ..
أن أبي أقسم أنه لو رآني ليقتلني ...!!*
*الذي علمته من اختي ميرة ..
عندما جاءتني بوجبة العشاء
ان أبي ذهب إلى بيت أبو صالح ..
وأجبرهم على الحضور لمنزلنا ..
لكي يتم الزواج السعيد ..
و يخفي العاار الذي خلفته أنا على العائلة ..!!
*
*لا تسألوني عن مشاعري واحاسيسي ..
فلم يتبقى لي ..
لا مشاعر ولا أحاسيس
صار الأمر بالنسبة لي سواء ..
(( تحدثني نفسي ))
فتقول لي :
شيخه الفتاة الجميله ..
التي يريدها آلاف الشباب ..
تأخذ صالح ..
صالح المعروف بالسكر الدائم ...؟
المشهور في القريه بأكملها بأفعاله المشينه ..
(( ولكنني أرد على نفسي ))
فأقول لها :
وماتبقى من هذا الجمال ..؟
ومن الذي سيرضى بفتاة مثلي ..
انقلب عليها الدهر ..
ولم يرحمها ..
غدر بها رجل ..
لم يكن في وعيه ..
فلا أملك غير صالح الآن ..
ولا يوجد غير صالح ..
لكي اعتبره 
طوق نجاه ............!!!
بعد الحبس الذي فرضه ابي علي بأسبوع..
زارتنا أم صالح في المنزل ..
وكنت ألحظ عليها الندم ..
وكأنها تريد أن تعتذر لي ..
ولكن بعد ماذا ...؟
استغلت ام صالح نهوض امي ..
فقالت لي بكل لطف :
والله يا بنيتي .. ماتمنيت لج ولدي صالح ..
والله يعلم إني أعدج أكثر من بنتي .. 
وحبيتج من أول ماشفتج ..
لكن الموضوع طلع من ايدي ..
لم أرد أن أقلب المواجع واكتفيت بإمساك يد أم صالح وقلت :
ماعليج خالتي ..
حصل خير ...
ابتسمت لها وانا اتمتم في نفسي ..
(( الله يصبرج على ولدج ..
البلوه ...!!! ))
في ذلك اليوم دخلت أمي غرفتي وقالت لي :
يالله ياشيخه .. اتلبسي وطلعي للناس اللي بيوننا ( سيحضرون)..
فكرت في قراراة نفسي ..
أكيد أم صالح ....!!
لم تمر ساعات حتى دقّ باب منزلنا ..
لا أخفيكم إني كنت خائفة ..
ربما من المصير المجهول ..
مع شخص أنا متأكده أني لن اعيش معه لحظة هانئة ..!!
فتحت نافذة غرفتي ..
فرأيت امرأة كبيرة في السن ومعها ابنتان مع صغارهما ..
استغربت ...!!
هذه ليست أم صالح ...؟
إذاً من ...؟؟
لمحت اختي ميرة وهي في أبهى حلّه ..
القت ميرة السلام على المرأة ..
وجلست بجانبها ..
خرجت من غرفتي 
والحيرة تعلو وجهي ..
من تكون هذه ..
ولماذا قالت لي أمي أنه هناك من سيحضر إلى المنزل ويجب علي الخروج 
إذا لم يكونوا أهل صالح ....؟؟

سأكمل لكم لاحقا طبعا اذا شفت تفااعل ..



*

----------


## king of love

الفصة مرة روعة

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

القصة مررررررررررررررة روووووووووعة

----------


## fofe

الجزء الخامس :

(( فلما تفطر قلبي بذكر الحبيب .. فضلت ضربه وكأن عقابه لي أحلى من الزبيب ))
/
\
لا تهتمو ا لجدتكم الخمسينيه .. فأحياناً تأتيتها ( كما يقولون ) هفاااات ...!!!



حسناً وصلت معكم يا ابنائي إلى الضيوف ..
الذين رحلوا عن ديارنا وانا محتارة بشأنهم ..
ولما أمي أخرجتني من داري ..
مع أن أبي فرض علي حصار ..
وأن لا أخرج إلا لأهل صالح ....!!!
.
.
.
ذات يوم دق باب منزلنا ..

وذهبت لأرى الطارق ..
وما إن فتحت الباب حتى تفاجئت بالشخص الذي أمامي ..
لا أعلم متى رأيته .....!!
فوجهه مألوف جداً بالنسبة لي ..
وبالإتجاه الثاني هو أيضاً كان يراني بانبهار ..
ثم حرك يديه أمامي وقال :
هذا الهريس أمي مطرشتنه الكم ...؟
أخذت الطبق منه وأنا متسائلة ..
ياترى من هو ..؟ ومن هي أمه ..
قلت له بتلقائية :
منو أمك ...؟
أحسست أن معالم وجهه قد تغيرت ..
احمر غيضاً وقال :
عزرائيل ..
ورماني بنظرة غضب واختفى ..
تفاجئت حقاً .. ماهذا الأسلوب ...؟
عزرائيل .....!!!
هل هذا اسم أمه الحقيقي ..
أم يمزح ....؟؟
.
.
.

ذهبت إلى أمي بالطبق ..
وانا اقول لها :
امايه .. هالهريس من بيت عزرائيل ..
ضحكت امي فقالت : 
منو ...؟
قلت لها :
ماادري ..؟ سألت الولد قلت له منو امك ..؟ قال لي عزرائيل ..
ضحكت امي .. وهي تتساءل ...
.
.
.

كنّا نرتب الغرفه ..
فقالت لي اختي ميره : 
شيخه .. بقولج شي .. بس لاتخبرين حد ..
قلت لها :
قولي .. ولاتتوقعين إنه الكلام بيوصل لأي حد ..
قالت لي بابتسامه :
تعرفين الحرمه اللي زارتنا بالبارح ..
قلت لها :
هي شو فيها ..؟
ميره :
تعرفينها ..؟
قلت لها : لاوالله مااعرفها .. ومااذكر إني شفتها .. ليش شفيها ..؟
ميره : تعرفين إنها جايه تخطبني ..؟
فرحت لها وقلت :
والله .. مبروووك حبيبتي ..
(( واستوقفتها .. كأني انتبهت لشيء ))
تعالي .. ليش قلتي لي سر .. 
ليش أمي وابوي مايعرفون ..
ميره هزت رأسها بلا ..
استغربت وقلت لها :
عيل انتي شو دراج إنهم جايين يخطبون ..؟
ميره بحيــاء :
سيف قال لي ..
رددت عليها بسرعه :
سيف ...؟ .. ومنو سيف ..
قالت لي : سيف اللي يريد يخطبني ..
قلت لها وقد بدأت علامات الغضب تسيطر علي :
وكيف عرفتي سيف ..؟
قالت لي :
سيف يستوي ولد خالة سلامه ربيعتي ..
قلت لها :
وشقايل كلمتيه ..؟ شقايل عرفتيه ..؟
قالت لي :
اسمعي .. بقولج السالفه كلها ..
ذاك اليوم ..
كنت في بيت سلامه ..
وانا ماكنت اعرف إنه اخوها وولد خالتها يالسين في الليوان ..
وسيف شافني ..
انا لاحظت عليه إن وااايد يطالعني ..
لكن ماعبرته .. ولاسويت له سالفه ..
ومن ذاك اليوم ..
كنت كل مااشوف سلامه توصل لي مراسيله ..
وكان يريد يكلمني ..
لكني كنت ارفض ..
الين ذاك اليوم اللي وانا طالعه من بيت سلامه ..
تفاجئت به يترياني في السكه ..
قلت له :
يا ولد الناس .. مالي خلق المشاكل .. وابوي انت اخبر به ..
قال لي :
لاتخافين .. بروحي ماارضا لج المشاكل .. 
وعشان اثبت لج إني ابغيج ورايدنج ومش لعّــاب ..
اليوم امي بتيكم البيت ..
تخطبج لي ..
عشان تكونين لي بروحي وبس ..
.
.

قلت لها :
وانتي شو رديتي عليه ...؟
قالت لي :
ماقلت له شي رحت البيت ع طول .. خفت حد يشوفنا 
ويسويلي مشاكل مع ابويه ..
قلت لها وانا ابتسم :
الله يوفقج إن شاء الله ..
احتضنتني اختي بكل حب ..
وكم تمنيت أن تطول هذه اللحظات ..
فلا أملك أن اقول لها إلا 
(( الله يسعدج ))
.
.
.

مر على طلاقي شهر ..
وتحدد زفافي على صالح في ذات اليوم الذي سيعقد قراننا ..
وسيكون بعد شهرين و3 أيام ..
أي بعد انقضاء عدتي ..
والتي هي 3 شهور .....!!!!
.
.
.

بعد ذلك بأسبوع كان موعد زفاف بنت جارنا ابو حمد ..
اتذكرونها ..؟
ساره صديقة الطفوله ..
.
.
.

حقيقةً كنت سعيدة لأجلها ..
في يوم زفافها لبست أجمل ماعندي ..
وهذا الزفاف الوحيد الذي لم يمانع أبي ذهابي عليه ..
.
.
.

عند الباب التقيت بذلك الشاب ..
نعم .. الذي امه عزرائيل ...
كان ينظر لي كثيييراً ..
ولكنني لم القي اليه ادنى اهتمام ..
مشيت في طريقي ودخلت منزل ابو حمد 
.
.
.
: سارونه .. محلاتج يالخايسه .. 

ساره والإبتسامه تعلو محياها : شيخه ...؟ فديتج والله .. وينج يالكريهه ..
قلت لها والدموع تتجمع في عيني : الكريهه انتي .. تسمعين ...
واحتضنتها بكل قوتي ..
ساره وهي الأخرى اخذت تدمع : حبيبتي والله .. 
لم اشأ أن أعكّر صفوها ..
وهي العروس في هذه الليله ..
كم كرهت نفسي لأني ابكيتها ..
ولكـــن ....!!!
إنها سارة كاتمة اسراري ..
وصديقتي الرااائعه .. إلى الآن ...
.
.
.

انتهى الحفل ..
واستأذنت من امي ان ابقى قليلاً حتى يزفوها لبيت زوجها ..
واحترمت امي رغبتي ولم تمانعني ...
دق ذلك الشاب ذو القامه العريضه باب غرفة ساره ..
التي لم يبقى فيها غيري أنا وهي ..
قالت ساره له : حمد .. ادخل مافي حد غريب ..
التفت لها وانا اقول : اوف .. زماان والله .. تعرفين انا مب شايفه أخوج من .............!!
لم أكمل ..
لأنني كنت اريد ان اقول إني لم أراه منذ 5 سنين ..
ولكني رأيته قبل ساعات من دخولي الزفاف ..
إذاً هذا حمد ..
كم كبّر واشتد عوده ..
لقد اصبح شاباً يعتمد عليه ..
حمد : السلام عليكم ..( التفت الي ) وقال : شحالج شيخه ..؟
قلت له : بخير وسهاله .. انته شحالك ..؟
حمد : الحمدلله يسرج الحال ..( وتغيرت ملامح وجهه إلى ابتسامه ) .. ها عرفتي الحين منو أمي ...؟
يالهــي ..
التفت إلى ساره التي كانت تضحك ..
ثم قالت : قال لي حمد عن سالفتكم ذاك اليوم .. هههههههههههههه .. 
وانا في خبر كان ..
لم أشأ أن يضعني أحد في هذا الموقف ..
وهذا الموضع المحرج ..
استأذنت من ساره .. وقلت لها أني سأذهب للمنزل فقد تأخر الوقت ..
.
.
.

ميره : شيخه اهل سيف بيجون باجر يحددون يوم الملجه والعرس ..
قلت لها : بالبركه إن شاء الله .. وهالمره منو خبرج ..؟ سيف ..؟
قالت لي : لا .. امي .. وبعدين شو هالأسلوب ..؟ 
على الأقل سيف إذا بيخبرني بيقول لي كلام ( وتأشر بيدها ) رمسه 
( ورددت هذه الجمله باستهزاء )مب اروح بيته وبفضح اهلي ....؟
تقصدني 
واعلم أنها تقصدني ..
فاللبيب بالإشارة يفهم .....!!! 
لم اشتد بالكلام معها ..
بل قلت :
الله يسامحج يابنت امي وابوي ..
دامج انتي شاكه فيني ..
عيل ماألوم الناس إذا اتكلموا عني ..
.
.

مذكراتي لازالت محدوده 
ولكـــن ...!!
لم يبقى على زفافي سوى يومين ..
فأهلاً بك يا هــــــم ..


ترقبوا القادم ..

----------


## ŔăЏ7àńa

*قصة أكثر من رآئعة !!*

*أستمري عزيزتي فأنا بأنتظار البقية بشوق*

*لكِ تحياتي ..*

----------


## fofe

الجزء السادس

((الخيل والليل والبيداء تعرفني.. والفرحه والسعادة لا تدل دربي))
>> اسمح لي يا صديقي العزيز المتنبي 
.
.
.

فتحت نافذة غرفتي وجلست افكر في مستقبلي ..
مستقبلي الذي سيبدأ بعد يوم واحد فقط ..
هل سيكتب لي حياةٌ هنيئة ..؟
ام سأصبح من اشقى مخلوقات الله ....!!!
جلست وكلمات امي ترن في أذني 
(( تقدرين تغيرينه ياشيخه .. تقدرين ..!! ))
هل استطيع ..؟
أتمنى .........!!!
انتبهت لظل أحدهم ..
التفت لأرى ..
إنه حمد ....!!!
يراني والدموع في عينيه ..
ولكن لماذا كل هذا الحزن البادي في وجهه ..؟
احسست بأن موقفي خطأ ..


اغلقت النافذة وذهبت لأساعد أمي في المطبخ 
.
.
.

سألت أمي : أمي .. وين ميره ..؟
أمي : راحت ويا خالتج تتزهب حق عرسها ..
قلت لها : وانتي أمي .. ليش مارحتي وياهم ..؟
أمي : والله يابنتي مالي خلق للأسواق والدوارة ..(( وابتسمت ))
وخالتج تحب هالسوالف قلت لها وديها وريحيني منها..
ابتسمت في وجه أمي ..
وانا اتأمل أمي التي لازالت صغيرة ..
ولكنها تفتعل الكبر والمرض ...ّّّ!!!


.
.
.


ميرة : شوااااخ .. تعالي شوفي شو خذنا انا وخالو ..
ارتني ميرة كل الحاجيات التي اخذوها من قطع الثياب إلى الذهب ..
قلت لها : رووعه .. ماشاء الله عليكم ماخليتوا شي في السوق ..
الخاله حمده : ويديه .. ليش والحرمه كم مرة تعرس ...؟ 
مره ولازم تتزهب عدل عشان تكسر عين عمتها ..
ضحكت على افكار خالتي : وييه .. تكسر عينها مره وحده ..
جييه داخلين حرب ..!
الخاله حمده بجدية : هيه حرب .. ولازم من أول يوم تراويهم العين الحمرا
وماتخلي لهم مجال ينطقون بولا حرف ..
كنت أرى أختي ميره كيف تستمع إلى خالتي حمده بانصات ..
وانا اقول بيني وبين نفسي
(( الله يستر جان ماتقلب خالتي مخ ميرة بأفكارها الشينه ))
.
.
.

اليوم آخر يوم اجلس فيه بين ارجاء غرفتي ..
ياترى هل سأشتاق اليك غرفتي ..
أم سأرجع اليكِ في اليوم التالي ...؟
.
.
.

لا ليلة حناء ولا هم يحزننون ...
سيزفونني إليه هكذا ..
لم اتجهز لزفافي كباقي العرائس ..
فملابس الزفاف الأول لازالت جديدة ..
ولم ألبس ولا قطعة ذهب اشتريتها للزفاف الأول 
وأيضاً
لم يقبل سعيد أن يأخذ أي غرض اشتراه لي قبل الزفاف
آآآآه
شايف خير ...!!
.
.
.
فرحانين حولي واسمع اهازيج وأغاني

سهرانين والفرحه ترتبش معهم تغني
مادروا إني من الداخل ميته بحسراتي
واوّن ونات مادروا فيها ولا في شكواتي
آه ياقلبي لو دروا بشوي من هقواتي
مافكروا يوم انهم يعلنون يوم زفافي
.
.
.

دخلت بيت السعد ..
ودموعي تسبقني ..
كلهم بلا استثناء يظنون أنها دموع الحياء 
وهي بالنسبة لي دموع الخوف من المجهول ....!!!
.
.
.

هذه هي ثاني مره أرى فيها صالح ..
ولكن هذه المره شكله مختلف ..
الشيب يكسو رأسه ..
وتبدو عليه علامات الكبر ..
ولكن كم عمره ..؟
هل رأيتم في حياتكم ..
امرأة لا تعرف عمر زوجها ...؟؟ 
نعم ..
إنها أنــــا ..
جلس بجانبي وقال :
تعرفين إن كل بنات الفريج حاسدينج ..؟
بيني وبين نفسي اقول (( على شو يا حسره ..؟ ))
قلت له بصوت منخفض : لييييش ..؟
قال لي :
مطلقه .. وبعد العده بيومين عرست ..
بعد شو تبغين أكثر عن جيه ....!!
فتحت عيني على وسعيها .. 
رفعت رأسي لأرى .. 
هل الجالس بجنبي من الأنس أم من الجان ..؟
في لحظة ..
تجمعت شياطين الدنيا كلها فوق ورأسي ..
وقلت بكل تحدي ..؟
قلت له : كثر الله خيرك والله يوم خذت مطلقة .. 
بس أنت ماتدري هالمطلقة .. شو سبب طلاقها ...؟
(( إذا أراد أن يطلقني .. فليطلقني .. الأمر سواء عندي ))
رد علي بقوة : لا وبعد لسانج طويل .. أنا اللي بأدبج ..
قلت له بتحدي : الحمدلله أنا اهلي أدبوني وعلموني أحسن تعليم ..
الدور الباقي على اللي مايدلون طريج الصح من الغلط ..
وصلتني صفعه ..
ونزلت دموعي لا أرادياً من قوة الصفعه ..
استأثرت الصمت ..
بعد أن غادرت شياطيني ..
وأومئت برأسي للأرض ودموعي تنسكب بكل حرقة ..
نهض صالح وقال لي :
انتي شكلج تبين تطلقين مرة ثانيه ..
لكن مب صالح اللي تمشي عليه هالسوالف ..
.
.
.

رأسي دار ..
وانا احسب خطوات صالح ..
يمشي باتجاه اليمين ثم يرجع لليسار ..
وهكذا ....
حتى قلت له : صالح .. شو فيك ..؟
قال لي بكل حده : مافيه شي .. رقدي انتي رقدي ..
تنهدت على حالي الجميل ..
ومستقبلي الباهر الذي ظهرت اشعاعاته منذ اول ساعه ..
.
.
.

خرج صالح من الغرفة ..
وبعد دقيقتين سمعت اصوات في الخارج ..
ابو صالح : صالح .. وين ساير ...؟
صالح يتحدث بسرعه : هــا .. امممم .. شيخه عطشانه .. هيييه ..
شيخه عطشانه .. ورحت اجيب لها ماي ..
ابوصالح : هييه .. روح ياولدي .. لاتتأخر عليها ..
دقيقتين اخريات ..
دخل صالح الغرفة واغلق الباب ..
مد يده امامي بكأس الماء وقال : خذي .. اشربي ..
قلت له وانا مستغربه : بس أنا ماطلبت ماي ..
قال لي : كيفج ..
وشرب كأس الماء كااامل ..
ثم جلس ..
وقال : أوف .. هالشيبة ماادري شو ميلسنه لين هالوقت ..
نظرت اليه وقلت : منو .. ابوك ..؟
قال : هيييه .. كنت ابغي اطلع .. بس طلع لي ابويه وجذبت عليه ..
قلت له إنج بغيتي ماي ..
قلت له بتلقائية : تطلع ....؟
رماني بنظرة وقال : لايكون مصدقه عمرج إنج عروس ..؟
التزمت الصمت ..
ولا شي غير 
الصمت ...............!!!!!
.
.
.

اخذت اتقلب حتى أذان الفجر ..
وكنت متيقظة وأرى أمامي محاولات صالح المتكررة للخروج من المنزل ..
ولكن ...!!
ابوصالح هذه الليلة جلس في الليوان 
وكأنه يعلم بما سيفعله ابنه ..
توضأت ..
وكنت ابحث عن سجاده للصلاة ..
قال لي صالح : شو تدورين ..؟
قلت له : سياده ( سجاده ) ..
تغير وجه صالح .. لم أكن اعلم لماذا .. وقال لي : صبري .. بجيب لج من غرفة ابويه ..
قلت بيني وبين نفسي ..
(( لايكون بس الأخ مايصلي ... اكتملت ))
.
.
.
بعد أن انهيت صلاتي ..

التفت إلى صالح الذي كان يراقبني وانا اصلي ..
وقلت له : بتصلي في البيت .. ولا بتروح المسجد ..؟
قال لي بتردد : بصلي في البيت .. 
.
.

.
أثناء ذلك ..
ذهبت للمطبخ كي اجلب لنفسي كأس من الماء ..
ورأيت أم صالح تبتسم لي ..
قلت لها : صباح الخير عمتي ..
قالت لي : صباح النور يابنيتي .. ها وين صالح ..؟
قلت لها : صالح يصلي ..
قالت لي بشك : يصلي ..؟؟
قلت لها : هيه عمتي .. ليش شو فيها ..
قالت لي : لا لا مافيها شي ..
جلست بجانبها اتجاذب اطراف الحديث معها ..
كم هي امرأة رااائعه ...
بالفعل ..
كلامها .. حديثها .. كل افعالها تنم عن تقوى وصلاح ..
لم اشعر أنها أم زوجي ..
بل أمي .. بحنانها المتدفق ..
لا احسدك على شيء ياصالح ..
سوى على هذه الأم الرااائعه ...
.
.
إلى الآن لا صدمات .. 

بداية شبه موفقة كما يقولون ..
التقيكم في مذكره أخرى ..


اذا ما شفت اكثر من رد ماااا بكمل (بليييز اللي يقراها يررد على الموضوع لان ابي اشووف تفااعل عشاان استانس  :smile1:  :smile1:  :smile1:  )

----------


## طفله مثل القمر

مشكوووووووووووره اختي  على القصه الرووووووووووعه 






تحياتي 
طفله مثل القمر

----------


## ward roza <3

قصة في قمة الروعة بس كمليها

----------


## fofe

السابع

.
.

((واستشعر الحلم في كل الأمور ولا * تسرع ببادرةٍ يوماً الى رجلِ
وإن بُليت بشخص لا خلاق له * فكن كأنك لم تسمع ولم يقل ))
.
.

.
مر على زواجي السعيد اسبوع ..
وطوال هذا الأسبوع لم يخرج صالح إلا للعمل في دكان ابيه ..
اما في الليل ..
كان يحاول الخروج ولكن ابو صالح دائماً يراه ويفشل خططه 
مع رفقاء السوء ..
.
.
.

كنت اساعد أم صالح في المطبخ ..
وقالت لي:
شيخه .. اليوم بالليل بيوننا ضيوف .. 
ولازم نسوي لهم شغل عدّل ..
قلت لها :
إن شاء الله عمتي .. بس منو الضيوف ..؟
أم صالح :
اهلج واهلنا ..
ابتسمت لها وقلت :
إن شاء الله خير ..
.
.
.

دخلت غرفتي ..
فرأيته يكتب في الدفتر ..
جلست ثم قلت له :
صالح ..
رد علي بـ:
بعدين .. بعديين .. انا مشغول الحين ..
(( دائماً اقول أني لن اتحدث معه .. لكني اعاود الحديث معه .. ياله من زوج ممل ))
.
.
.

أخذت أرى ملابسي ..
كنت محتااره بين قطعتان ..
مسكت الثوب الأزرق بيد والثوب الأحمر باليد الأخرى ..
وكنت سأهم بسؤال صالح عن الأجمل ..
لكنني فضلت الصمت بعد أن تذكرت أنه مشغووول ....!!!!
وفي وسط حيرتي ..
وصلني صوت صالح :
الأحمر أحلى ..
التفت لأتأكد .. هل هذا صالح أم لا .. ألم يقل أنه مشغول ...؟؟ 
قلت له :
الأحمر ..؟
صالح :
هييييه .. الأحمر أحلى عليج ..
(( لازلت غير مستوعبه كلمته .. الأحمر أحلى عليج ))
ولكن هناك سؤال راودني ..
هل صالح يراني جميله أم لا ..؟
.
.
.

صالح : منو بيي بيتنا اليوم ..؟
قلت له : اهلي واهلك ..
صالح : يعني خالتي وبناتها بيون ..؟
قلت له : حسب علمي هيه ..
صالح بابتسامه : زين .. عيل بتشوفين خطيبتي ..
نظرت اليه وانا مستغربه : خطيبتك ..؟
صالح : هيه خطيبتي .. 
قلت له : وليش ماخذتها دام إنها خطيبتك ..
صالح : ماادري .. بس المهم إنها وااايد حلوة .. تطيح الطير من السما ..
مت بغيضي ..
مع أن صالح لا يهمني ..
لكن استفزت كلماته انوثتي ..
وكيف تجرأ أن يتلفظ بهذه الكلمات أمامي 
قال حلوة وتطيح الطير من السما ..
آآآآخ من القهر ..
والمشكله أنه سعيييد ..
أكيد لأنه سيرى الخطيبة ..
التفت وقد وضعت في بالي تحدي ..
سنرى من الأجمل أنا أم هي ..
ولم أدّع قطعه من الذهب إلا لبستها ..
وأنا أضّع الكحل ..
قال لي :
لاتحاولين .. عفرا أحلى عنج ..
قلت له بغييظ :
اسمها عفرا ..؟
قال لي بكل برود :
أوه الحيين ليش قلت لج اسمها .. أكيد بتغارين منها ..
التفت وقلت بلا مبالاة :
أغار منها ...؟
ليش ..؟
الحمدلله أنا واثقة من نفسي إني حلوه ..
ومافي داعي أغار من وحده اسمها عفرا ..
ضحك صالح ضحكه قوية ..
ثم قال :
واااضح ومبين مثل الشمس إنج ماتغارين ..
رمى كلمته وخرج ..
آآآخ .. بس لو أرى عفرا ...!!!
.
.
.

نادتني أم صالح كي أخرج وأسلّم على أختها ,,
إذاً عفرا الجميلة موجوده ...
رأيت انعكاس صورتي في المرآة 
ثم خرجت من الغرفة ..
.
.
.

رأيت امرأة في مقتبل العمــر 
ومعها ابنتان صغااار ..
سلمت عليهم ثم جلست وانا اقول بيني وبين نفسي ..
لابد أن عفرا لم تأتي ..
أو أن عفرا بنت خالته الأخرى ..
قدمت لخالة صالح الشاي وقلت لها تفضلي يا ...... 
فقالت لي وهي تبتسم :
أم عفرا ...
(( أم عفرا .. إذاً أين عفرا ..؟ ))
لابد أنها لم تأتي لأن خطيبها تزوج ..
استدركت الأمر فقلت :
تفضلي أم عفرا ..
قلت لها بفضول : ليش ..؟ وين عفرا ..؟
أشرت لي على الفتاة ذات الـ 5 سنوات وقالت :
هذي عفرا بنتي ..
(( أين صالح ...؟ لو كان أمامي لقتلته الآن .. كان يقول لي خطيبتي لكي يستفزني ..
حسناً يا صالح ... ))
.
.
.

بعد أن ذهبوا أهلي وأهل صالح ..
بقيت في المطبخ مع أم صالح ..
نغسل الصحون 
بعد انتهائنا ..
جلسنا قليلاً في الليوان ..
شربت الشاي مع أم صالح وابو صالح ..
ثم استأذنت منهم ..
.
.
.

دخلت الغرفة فرأيت صالح ..
قلت له بتحدي : الحين عرفت شو السبب اللي خلاك ماتاخذ عفرا ..
ضحك صالح ثم قال : ماكنت اعرف إنج غيورة جييه ..
قلت له : لاتصدق عمرك .. هاي مايسمونها غيرة ..؟
قال لي : عيــل شو يسمونها .. حب ..؟
(( كنت اضحك في داخلي .. حب .. مسكين يا صالح ..
وهل تضم نفسك لقائمة أصحاب القلوب المحبه ....؟؟ ))
.
.
.

بعد شهر ..
اليوم .. هو زفاف أختي ميرة ..
كانت سعييده جداً بزواجها
وانا ايضاً سعيدة من اجلها ..
لأنها ستأخذ من أحبها بكل صدق ..
.
.
.

كالعادة .. في أيام الزفاف قدور الرز والهريس 
يحضرها الرجال في الخارج ..
ثم يضعونها عند منزل العروس ..
وتهم النساء بإدخال القدور إلى الداخل ..
أنا وخالتي حمده أدخلنا قدر الهريس ..
وماأن وضعنا القدر على الأرض حتى أحسست بألم فضيييع في ظهري ..
سألتني خالتي حمدة عن الذي حل بي ..
ولكني صمت وقلت لها مجرد ألم بسيط ..
.
.
أثناء توزيعنا للعشاء ..

أحسست بنفس الوجع ..
فقلت لخالتي إني سأجلس قليلاً ..
ثم أكمل التوزيع معهم لاحقاً ..
أجلستني خالتي ولم تسمح لي بمعاودة التوزيع معهم 
.
.
.

جلست قليلاً في غرفتي ..
وانا أحاول تخفيف الألم بالكمادة الساخنه ..
دخلت خالتي حمده وقالت :
الدايه أم سالم موجوده .. وخبرتها إنج تعبانه ..
قالت لي بتخلص عشاها وبتي تشوفج ..
قلت لها :
ماله داعي يا خالتي .. 
قالت لي :
شو اللي ماله داعي 
قلت لها :
اعرفج بشو تفكرين .. لأنه مستحيل يستوي ..
قالت لي :
وليش يعني ..
مددت الكمادات وقلت لها :
خلاااص الحمدلله .. مافيني شي ..
ارجعتني خالتي بيدها كي استرخي على السرير 
ثم قالت :
انزين مابيضرنا شي ..
وإن شاء الله مافيج إلا الخير ..
قلت لها بعدم اطمئنان :
إن شاء الله ..
دخلت أم سالم وقالت :
خير يابنيتي بشو حاسه ..؟
قلت لها :
ظهري يعورني ..
قالت لي : ترجعين (تستفرغ ) تحسين بلوعه ..
قلت لها :
لا ..
قالت لي :
من متي تتويعين ( تتوجعين ) ..؟
قلت لها :
اليوم ..
.
.
صالح بغضب : نعم .. نعم ..

عيدي شو قلتي ..
أخاف بس أنا ماسمعت ..
قلت له : لا سمعت .. أنا حامل ......!!!

انتظروني في الجزء الثامن طبعا اذا شفت ردوود حلووة لازمـ تردوون بلييز وحدة لو ثنتين اللي يردوون بــس ...!!
ملاحظة : القصة مكونة من 12 جزء يعني باقي خمسة اجزاء ...!!

----------


## ام فراس

*جد قصصصة رووووووووووووووووعه* 
*اهم شي تكملها لا تنسى*
*يعطيك العافية*

----------


## fofe

اكيد بكملها ...!!


بس اول بروح اتغدى  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 

واهم شي الردوود 

تحياتي 
فوفــــي

----------


## fofe

يلا رجعت من الغدا حلووو !! تبوون ما بعطيكــمـ  :bleh: 

الجزء الثامن 
.
.
صالح بغضب : نعم .. نعم ..
عيدي شو قلتي ..
أخاف بس أنا ماسمعت ..
قلت له : لا سمعت .. أنا حامل ......!!!
صالح : شو ...؟ حامل ...؟
قلت له بنفاذ صبر : هيه حامل .. بلاك ..؟ فيها شي إذا طلعت حامل ..
صالح : لا مافيها شي .. بس منو سمح لج تحملين ..؟
(( كنت ألمح من بعيد كأس ماء .. صدقوني .. كنت سأتهور وأرميه بالكأس ..
حتى يصيبه ارتجاج بالمخ .. واتخلص منه ))
لم ارد عليه ... فأنا ارفع من مخاطبته ..
قال لي بعصبية : ردي علـــي ...
قلت له :شو تباني اقول ..؟ اللي عندي قلته ..
وبعدييين إذا للحين ماتبغي عيــال ..
عيل متى ناوي اتيب .. يوم بتصك الأربعين ..!!
مسكني من ذراعي ..
وقال بكل وحشية : بشوف منو اللي بيتم انا ولا هو ..
(( مع دموعي الغزيرة .. لااستطيع إلا أن اجزم 
انه مريض نفسي ..!!! ))
وأخذ يركلني ..
بكل قسوة ..
وتركني أنا وآلامي .. يصارع كل منّا الآخر ..!!!
.
.
.
ظللت على حالي اتأوه ..
إلى أن اشتد علي الألم ..
فأخذت اصرخ .. لعل ام صالح تستيقظ وتنقذني ..
والحمدلله دخلت ام صالح الغرفة مفجوعه ..
أم صالح : شيخه .. شو فيج ..؟
هزتني لكي أرد عليها ..
ولكن هيهات ان استطيع الرد ..
فالألم يكاد يقتلني ويقطع أحشائي ..
تمتمت بــ:
الـ....مـ....ج ـ...ر.....م 
ام صالح : منو المجرم ..؟ صالح ..؟
أومأت بنعم ..
جلست بجانبي ام صالح وهي تذرف الدموع وتقول:
حسبي الله عليك من ولد .. 
شو سويت في بنت الناس ...؟؟
.
.
.
ظللت على حالي هذه لمدة يومان ..
مستلقيه على فراشي 
كما طلبت مني " أم سالم "..
.
.
.
في لحظة ..
أثناء انشغالي في تفكيري ..
ذرفت أسخن دمعه ..
وانا اتذكر حواري مع أمي ..
قلت لها : أمي الله يخليج .. فكيني منه .. برد وياج ..
أمي : عيب يا شيخه .. الحرمه السنعه ..
ما تترك بيت ريلها عشان سالفه ماتسوى ..
قلت لها وانا اذرف الدمع : أمي شو اللي ما يسوى .. 
بغى يجتلني .. وتقولين مايسوى ..
أمي : عادي يا امي .. بين كل ريال وحرمه لازم تلقين مشكله ..
قلت لها : بس هاي مب مشكله امي .. من اول ماخذته وانا في مشاكل ..
قاطعتني وقالت : حتى لو .. لازم ماتطلعين اسرار ريلج لحد ..
حتى لو لي انا امج ..
قلت لها بحده : أمي هذا مب صاحي .. مجنون .. صدقيني
ولا العاقل مايسوي سواته ..
وقفت امي ..وقالت :
خلاااص يا شيخه .. لاترمسين واايد .. واعتبري الموضوع منتهي ..
يالله برخصتج ..
(( هل عرفتم مقداري عند اهلي ...!!!! ))
.
.
.
في اليوم الثالث ..
تكرّم صالح .. ورجع للمنزل ..
دخل الغرفة ..
نظر لي وقال :
هذا بعده حي ..؟
قلت له باستهزاء : تصدّق عاد ..
نرفزه ردي فقال : شوفي انا ذاك اليوم ضربتج لأن ردج ضايقني ..
ولاتحطين في بالج شي ثاني ..
ثم خرج ..
تركني في حيرتي ..
مالمقصد من الشيء الثاني ..؟
يعني يريد الطفل ..؟
أم لا ..؟
آآآآآآآآآآآه
لااعرف هذا الصالح كيف يفكر ..!!!
.
.
.
ذات يوم ..
اشتقت لرؤية اخواتي ..
وامي وابي اللذان لا يسألان عني ..
قلت لخالتي ام صالح 
فقالت لي : زين زوريهم ..
.
.
.
وقفت عند باب اهلي وكلي شوق لأخواني 
نورة وشمسه واحمد..
.......: شيخه ..!!
التفت لمصدر الصوت ..
فإذا هو حمد يبتسم ثم قال :
شحالج شيخه ..؟
التفت حولي ثم قلت :
الحمدلله بخير .. 
ولم اسأله عن حاله لأني لا اريد اطالة الوقوف معه ..
وفي ذات الوقت فتح احمد اخي باب المنزل ..
التفت اليه وقلت :
يالله من رخصتك حمد ..
واثناء دخولي المنزل سمعته يقول :
مرخوصه الغالية ..
(( نعم .. الغالية ..!! من متى ))
التفت اليه وكان يراني
كأنه يراني للمرة الأولى ..
اغلقت الباب بسرعه ..
ودخلت ..
.
.
.
أمي بخوف : شيخه .. انتي شو يايبنج ..؟
لايكون تضاربتي ويا ريلج ..؟
قلت لها : لا يا امي .. اشتقت لكم وياية اشوفكم ..
تنهدت امي وكأنها تخلصت من ثقل
ثم قالت :
اوف .. اشوى ..
.
.
.
(( مسكينة تلك الأم التي لاتريد لأي بنت من بناتها 
أن تحمل لقب مطلقه ..
ولكنها لا تهتم إذا كانت ابنتها سعيدة أم لا .. ))
.
.
.
أثناء تواجدي في منزل ابي ..
دخلت اختي ميرة ..
بعد السلام وقليل من الكلام ..
كنت اريد ان اعرف اخبارها ..
هل هي سعيدة كما كانت ..
ام شقية كما اختها ..!!!
استغللت فرصة خروج امي ..
وقلت لها :
ميرة .. شخبارج ويا سيف ..؟
قالت لي والفرحه تبدو على وجهها :
الحمدلله .. سيف مافيه منه .. 
ثم قالت باستحياء :
ويكفي إنه يحبني ..
قلت لها وقد ابتسمت لا ارادياً (( أليست أختي )) :
الحمدلله .. يعني مرتاحه ..
قالت لي :
وااايد .. واااااايد ..
.
.
.
دق باب المنزل في الليل ..
كالعاده خرج أخي أحمد ..
وسمعت صوت صراخ في الخارج ..
التفت إلى أبي الذي نهض ليرى الأمر ..
شيئاً .. فشيئاً خف الصراخ ..
جاء أبي فقال :
سووا درب .. صالح بيدخل ..
(( صالح ..!!! ))
نهضن اخواتي .. وكنت سأنهض معهن ..
لولا أن أبي قال لي :
شيخه .. تمي يالسه ..
((اوه .. نسيت أن صالح زوجي ))
.
.
صالح : انتي منو سمح لج تظهرين من البيت ..؟
قلت له : أمك ..
صالح : ليش ..؟ انا ريلج ولا امي ..؟
قلت له : مافي فرق بينكم ..
صالح : وإذا أمي قالت لج روحي ..
اتمين في بيت ابوج يوم كامل ..
مب جنه وراج ريل ..؟
قلت له وانا اكاد انفجر من الغيض :
الله والريل عاد .. 
.
.
ترقبوا الجزء القادم ولا تنسوون الردووود

----------


## ام فراس

*انت بصراحة تحب التشويق لنا*
*حرام عليك بس جزء واااحد* 
*يلا كمل الباقي* 
*يعطيك العافية جزء رااائع جدا*
*سلمت اناملك*

----------


## fofe

أم فرااس : اني بنت مو ولد 


بس شوي واحط الجزء التاسع

----------


## fofe

الجزء التاسع

.
.
.
((أرى الناس خُلاّن الجواد ولا أرى * بخيلاً له في العالمين خليلُ))
اعجبت بهذا البيت ..
فهل ياترى أعجب هو بي ..؟
جدتكم 
.
.
.
لن أطيل عليكم الكلام ..
لأني أعلم كم أحب الكلام ..
لذلك وقفنا في الجزء السابق عندما أتى صالح إلى منزلنا ..
صالح : انتي منو سمح لج تظهرين من البيت ..؟
قلت له : أمك ..
صالح : ليش ..؟ انا ريلج ولا امي ..؟
قلت له : مافي فرق بينكم ..
صالح : وإذا أمي قالت لج روحي ..
اتمين في بيت ابوج يوم كامل ..
مب جنه وراج ريل ..؟
قلت له وانا اكاد انفجر من الغيض :
الله والريل عاد .. 
مد يده يريد أن يصفعني ولكن أبي أمسك بيده وقال :
استهدي بالله ياولدي .. مب جذيه تنحل الأمور 
سحب يده بكل وقاحه من يد أبي وقال :
انا استحملت بنتكم واايد ..
إذا ناوية ترد وياي اليوم .. فهموها وعقلوها ..
خلوها تودر حركاتها هاي ..
(( أي حركات ..؟ هذا وانا لم أره طول لساني الحقيقي ..!!!! ))
قلت له بنفاذ صبر : حركااات ..؟ وشو هالحركات إن شاء الله ..؟
التفت ابي الي وقال :
شيخه .. ماعندنا حريم يراددون رياييلهم ..
صالح :
عمي .. علّمها .. مناشبتني عالكلمة الوحده ..
هذا غير حركاتها ..
(( آمنت بالله على هذه الحركات .. أريد أن أفهم معناها ..!! ))
ابي بحزم :
خلاااص ياولدي .. امسحها فويهي هالمره ..
قلت لأبي وانا في قمة أعصابي :
ابويه .. انا ماسويت شي غلط .. خله يقول لي شو الحركات اللي سويتها
.. ولا مابرد وياه البيت ..!!
(( لااعرف من اين جاءت الجرأة .. ولكن صبري قد نفذ ..))
قام صالح وهو يقول :
لا وتهدد بعد ..(ثم قال باستخفاف ) لا ارجوج البيت بدونج مظلم ..
انتي نور البيت .. 
( نظر الي باحتقار ثم قال ) فراقج عيد .. وزين انها يت منج ..
خرج صالح من المنزل ..
مع نداءات أبي المتكررة .. 
ولكنه لم يعر ابي أي اهتمام ..
صدقوني لم أندم أبداً .. لأنه رجل لا يستاهل الندم ..
قال صالح قال .. انت طالح مش صالح ..
.
.
.
دخلت الغرفة التي جلست فيها اخواتي ..
ارتميت في حضن ميرة اختي التي قالت لي :
ليش شيخه ..؟ ليش سويتي جيه ..؟
قلت لها وانا إلى الآن لم اذرف اي دمعه عليه :
خلاااص .. مااقدر استحمل العيشه معاه ..
عيشة هم وغم ومذله ..
ميره :
وولدج .. منو بيربيه ..؟
قلت لها :
انا بربيه .. 
ميره :
انتي امه .. و الياهل محتاج لأبوه ..
قلت لها وانا اتنهد :
آآآآه يا ميره .. أي ابو اللي تتكلمين عنّه ..؟ هذا كلمة ابو واايد عليه ..
ميره :
لهالدرجه يا شيخه ..؟
قلت لها وانا اغمض عيني :
وأكثر ... أكثـــــــــــ...
سمعت صوت الباب ..
..........: بعد .. لحقتي ترقدين ..؟
(( فتحت عيناي لأرى المتكلم ))
لم اتكلم .. فقد اكتفيت بالجلوس معتدله ..
واخفضت رأسي ..
ابي : اسمعي .. ماعندنا بنات يطلقن ..
والحين تشلين قشج وتروحين ويا ريلج ..
(( فتحت عيناي بوسعيها .. آآآآه يا ابي الهذه الدرجة انا رخيصه لديكم ..؟ ))
ابي : لاتطالعيني جيه .. يالله قومي ..
قلت له : ابويه .. الله يخليك .. هذا مايحترمني ولا يحترمكم ..
ابي : مايحترمج ولا مايحترمنا شي راجع له .. المهم إنج تروحين بيت ريلج ..
وعن الفضايح ..
قلت له : ابويه .. انتوا ماتحبوني ..؟ انا بنتكم .. ليش تفروني جيه ..
على الأقل خلني كم يوم عندكم الين ايي هو بنفسه ويراضيني ..
ضحك ابي ضحكة استهزاء وقال :
يراضيج .. ؟؟ اقول قومي شلي قشج .. تراه يترياج برع ..
ولاتفكرين في يوم إنه بيي يراضيج ..
انا بالزور دخلته البيت عشان يوديج وياه ..
هالدور تبين هو اييج ويراضيج .. شو تحلمين ..؟
(( لم اذرف ولا دمعه على فراقه .. ولكنني الآن ذرفت دموعي لأني سأرجع له ))
خرج أبي من الحجرة ..
وانفجرت في بكائي ..
حتى دخلت امي وقالت :
شيخه بنيتي .. لا تصيحين حبيبتي ..
اقتربت مني أمي واحتضنتني وقالت :
حبيبتي لا تقطعين قلبي ..
استحملي عشان اللي في بطنج ..
وصدقيني الريال يوم بيشوف عياله بيتغير ..
لم أرد على أمي بل اكتفيت بالبكااء ..
آآآه ياامي تقولين انه سيتغير ..؟
قلتي لي ذلك عندما زوجتموني ولم يتغير ..
والآن سيتغير عندما ألد ..؟؟
الله أعلم
اشعر أني سأموت .. وهو سيبقى على حاله ..
أو من يدري ..
قد أموت ومن الصدمه يتغير ........!!!!
.
.
.
خرجت وانا أجر أشلاء الكرامه التي بقيت ..
رفعت رأسي ..
فرأيت ابتسامة النصر قد ارتسمت على وجه صالح ..
ابتسم يا صالح ..
فمن مثلك ..؟
رزقك الله بأهل زوجه يموتون في ابنتهم 
(( هيهيهي >> ضحكة استهزاء على نفسي ))
.
.
.
أثناء مشينا نحو المنزل ..
صالح : اقول شيخه ..
ماقلتي مابتطلعين من البيت إلا لما تعرفين شو الحركات اللي كنت اقصدها ..؟
(( اعلم انه يستهزأ بي ))
قلت له وانا أرى الطريق أمامي : هيه ..
صالح : وليش غيرتي رايج ..؟
التفت اليه وقلت له بدون نفس : ومنو قال لك إني غيرت رايي ..؟
التفت الي سريعاً وقال : شو ..؟
قلت له : مثل ماسمعت ..
ظللنا صامتين حتى التقينا بـــ.....
حمد 
سلّم على صالح .. ثم قال بدون أن يلتفت لي :
شحالج شيخه ..؟
قلت له : الحمدلله بخير .. انته شحالك ..؟
كان سينطق ولكن صالح امسك بيدي وقال :
اقول حمد .. الجو أظلم ..
وانا ريال وراي شغل باجر .. يالله من رخصتك ..
وسحبني وراءه ..
استغربت من حركته ..
كنت سألتفت لأرى حمد المسكين ..
فقال لي صالح بعصبيه : لا تلفين ..؟
قلت له : شو ..؟
صالح : قلت لج لا تطالعينه ..؟
قلت له : حرام عليك .. ليش سويت فيه جيه ..؟ 
صالح : مب شغلج ..
( التفت الي وقال )
وعن الحركات الزايدة ..
(( صرت أكره كلمة حركاات بالضبط ككرهي لصالح .. اموت واعرف ماذا يعني بهذه الكلمه ))
.
.
.
كان الوقت متأخر ..
لذلك استغربت جلوس أم صالح في الليوان .. 
دخلنا .. وما ان رأتني قالت :
شيخه ..؟
ابتسمت في وجهها : هيه شيخه .. شحالج عمتي ..؟
أم صالح : الحمدلله بخير .. شخبار اهلج شيخه ..؟
انا : الحمدلله يسلمون عليج ..
أم صالح : الله يسلمهم ..
يالله يا بنيتي انا بروح ارقد .. تصبحين على خير ..
قلت لها وانا مستغربه من انتظارها لنا :
وانتي من اهله ..
صالح : حق السوالف يالسه ..
نظرت اليه بغرور وقلت : مب شغلك ..
ذهبت للمطبخ ..
حتى ارتشف كأساً من الماء .. فالدرب طوييل والجو حاار ..
(( على فكره كان الماء يوضع في جرار .. ولكن في المطبخ ))
ارتشفت قليلاً من الماء ..
فإذا بيد تمتد وتسحبني من يدي 
أخذت المتبقي من الماء في الكأس وسكبته على وجهه من شدة الخوف ..
وكتمت المفاجأة بكف يدي فوضعتها على فمي ..
صالح بوسط شهقاته : يــ.... ا ... الــ....خــا....يــ....ســـه ..
(( الصراحه كسر خاطري .. لأن الماء يميل للبروده ))
نظرت اليه بخوف وقلت : آسفه .. والله توقعت حرامي ..
صالح بنظرات شر : حرامي ها ..؟ انا براويج ..
مسكني بقوة من يدي ..
وملأ الكأس ماء ..
ثم سكبه كله علي من فوق ..
استنجدت به فقلت :
لا صاالح .. الله يخليك ..
ولكنه سكب الماء وعند انتهائه قال :
أوه آسف .. كنت اتحسبج حراميه ..
وخرج من المطبخ ..
لمحت شاطور ( اداة لتقطيع اللحم ) امسكت بالشاطور اريد ذبحه ..
ولكنني رجعت لصوابي وتركت الشاطور ..
.
.
.
بعدها بأسبوع ..
جاءتني اختي ميره..
ميره : إلا وين صالح ..؟
قلت لها : ها ... ( اختلقت كذبة ) راح يزور ربعه .. من زمان ماشافهم 
( صرت باارعه في الكذب حتى اعيش )
ميره تلتفت يميناً ثم شمالاً وقالت : شخبارج الحين وياه .. إن شاء الله أحسن ..
تنهدت بحسرة وقلت لها : الحمدلله على كل حال ..
ميره : الحمدلله .. وشخبار حفيدنا ..؟
قلت لها : منو حفيدكم ..؟
أشرت ناحية بطني وقالت باستغراب : بلاج ..؟ ولدج ..؟
(( أوه نسيت أني حامل ..))
قلت لها : هيييه هههههه تصدقين نسيت ..
نظرت الي باستغراب : الله يهديج بس ..
.
.
.
في اليوم التالي ذهبت لأستأذن من صالح 
لأني أريد أن اذهب إلى منزل والدي ثم إلى بيت جارنا ابو حمد 
صالح : وليش تسيرين بيت بوحمد ..
قلت له : مسوين عزيمه حق بنتهم سلامه ..
صالح : ليش ..؟
قلت له : لأنها عقت ..(سقطت )
صالح : الحين حد يسوي عزيمه عشان هالشي ..؟
قلت له : هيه .. لأنها وااايد تعبت حليلها .. الله سلمها ..
صالح : بفكر ..
قلت له : صالح .. شو تفكر بعد ..؟ 
صالح : يعني بفكّر ..
تأففت ..
فقال لي : طيرتينا .. كل هذا عشان بيت بوحمد ..
التفت له وانا اريد ان ابكي فقلت :
في خاطري يوم أطلب منك طلب وتقول هيه على طول بدون ماتذلني ..
صالح : مايستوي ..
قلت له وانا مستغربة : شو اللي مايستوي ..؟
صالح : مايستوي مااذلج ..
نظرت اليه بإجرام : وليش ان شاء الله ..؟
صالح : ماادري .. يعيبني شكلج جيه .. يوم تترجيني 
وشوي بتبوسين ايدي ..
(( آآآآآآخ .. ابوس ايدك .. بعضها لك لو تبغي ..!!! ))
.
.
.
وأخيراً ..
افرااااااااااااااااااج ..
ذهبت إلى منزل أبي ..
سلمت عليهم وعلى أخوتي ..
ثم ذهبنا إلى بيت ابو حمد ..
.
.
لم أشأ الجلوس كالغرباء في بيتهم ..
ذهبت لمساعدة النساء في المطبخ ..
مع انهم لم يدعوني فعل اي شيء
بحجة أني حااامل ..
تمللت من الوقوف بلا هدف ..
ذهبت إلى النافذه المطله على السكه التي تفصل بين منزلنا ومنزلهم ..
سرحت في الأيام التي كنت اقضيها مع الفتيات ..
تذكرت كل شيء ..
حتى شجاراتي مع حمد ..
لمحت احدهم جالس على صخره في السكه يفكّر ..
اتدرون من ..؟
إنه حمد ...!!!
غريب مالذي أجلسه هنا ..؟
.....: شحالج شيخه ..؟
(( لا اعلم لما هو الوحيد الذي عندما يسلم علي يذكر اسمي ..؟ ))
ثم قلت : بخير أنـته شحالك ..؟
حمد : الحمدلله .. ها شخبار العزيمه ...؟
قلت له : زيــــ...........................
.....................: تسلم عليك ...!!!
التفت لمصدر الصوت 
ففتحت عيني على وسعيهم ..
اتدرون من كـــان ....؟؟
/
\
سأكمل لكم لاحقاً

----------


## ام فراس

*شكرا للتوضيح* 
*وبقولك شي*
*شكلي اليوم بعسكر هني في القسم* 
*حماااس* 
*مشكوورة*

----------


## fofe

ههههه عسكري  :toung: 

يلا اللحين بحط الجزء العاشر 

الجزء العاشر
.
.
.
يدتي .. يدتي ..
شيخه : ها حبيب يدتك .. شو بغيت ..؟
سعيد : عطيني بيت شعر يتكلم عن الشكر ..
شيخه : أوليتني نعماً أبوح بشكرها * وكفيتني كل الأمور بأسرها
فلأشكرنّك ما حييت وإن مت * فلتشكرنّك أعظمي في قبرها
طبع قبله على رأسي وقال :
مشكوووورة يا أحلى يدة في العالم ..
.
.
.
هذا حفيدي الغالي ابن الغالي خليفه ..
.
.
.
وصلنا في حلقتنا السابقة ..إلى .........................
قلت : بخير أنـته شحالك ..؟
حمد : الحمدلله .. ها شخبار العزيمه ...؟
قلت له : زيــــ...........................
.....................: تسلم عليك ...!!!
التفت لمصدر الصوت 
ففتحت عيني على وسعيهم ..
اتدرون من كـــان ....؟؟
عينان تنظران إلى بكل شر .. التفت إلى حمد ونظر اليه باحتقار ..
ثم وجه كلامه إليـــ :
يالله لمي قشارج .. اترياج عند الباب ..
تدخل حمد وقال :
لا تفهم السالفة غلط .. 
رفع يديه وكأنه يقول له اصمت .. ثم قال :
كل شي واضح جدامي .. ومايحتاج أحد يفهمني ..
انسحب حمد ونظراته الموجهه إلي تحمل شتى أنواع الأسى ..
لم أكن استطيع الحركه ..
بل تمسكت بالحدائد التي تفصل الجدار ..
وكأنها طوق النجاة بالنسبة ليــــــ ...!!!!
امسك يدي بكل قوة وغرز اظافره فيها 
وقال بتحدي :
مب صالح اللي تخونه حرمه ..
( ونظر إليــ باحتقار )
ثم قال : وحده شراتج ماتسوى ولا فلس ..
..................: هـــا صالح مارمت تصبر عنها ...
شو الحركات بعد من الدرايش وحالتكم حاله ( وابتسمت )..
صالح بتصنع وااضح : هيه .. شو نسوي بعد ..
(( كانت هذه خالة صالح .. اتذكرونها ..؟ أم عفرا ...!!!! ))
صالح : يالله شيخه .. انا بروح البيت تعالي وياي ..
تدخلت خالته وقالت :
أفا يا صلووح .. ليش بتروح البيت ..؟
صالح : تعبان ..
ام عفرا : خلاااص انزين .. انته رووح .. وانا بوصلها البيت ..
صالح : مب مشكله .. مافي داعي اتعبون عماركم ..
انا ساير ومرة وحده بتي وياي ..
ام عفرا : صلووح لاترادد .. خلاااص انته رووح وارتاح .. 
( غمزت له )و لا تخاف الأمانه بنسلمها بأقرب وقت ..
صالح بقلة حيلة : خلاااص عيــل .. يالله من رخصتكم ..
.
.
.
صالح :
انتي طاااااااالق ...!!!
شيخه : شو ..؟ وولدك ..؟
صالح : انا بربيه ..
قلت له باستهزاء :
انته بتربيه ...؟ على شو بتربيه ..؟ 
صالح :
ولدي وانا حر .. اربيه عاللي ابغيه .. 
وانتي شلي قشج وماابغي اجوف رقعة ويهج في هالبيت ..
قلت له والدموع في عيني :
انزين ليييش ..؟ انا ماسويت شي ..؟
صالح :
كل هذا وماسويتي شي ...؟؟
لييش بقى شي ماسويتيه ..
وقفت له وانا احاول ان اتكلم بهدوء :
صالح .. عطني سبب واحد يخليك تقول جيه ..
صالح باستهزاء :
سبب واحد ..
قولي عطني الأسباب ...!!!
(ونظر إلي باحتقار )
ولو إنه ماله داعي أقول .. روحج تعرفين سواد ويهج ..
شيخه :
لايكون تقصد حمد ..؟
صالح :
ولييش كم واحد عندج غير حمد ..؟
قلت له بكل أسف :
صالح .. انت ظلمتني ومع الأيام بتعرف ..
صالح :
ظلمتج ..؟ شقايل ظلمتج وانا شفتج بعيني ..؟
شيخه :
شفتني ..!!!! .. مجرد سلاااام .. ولا السلام هالأيام صار منكر ..
صالح :
بس هي مب مره ..
هاي ثاني مرة اشوفج وياه ...!!!
قلت له باستغراب :
ومتى شفتني واقفه وياه ..؟
صالح :
ذاك اليوم .. تذكرين يوم ييت بيتكم واتضاربنا انا وياج ..
وكنتي خلاااص ناوية توصلين السالفه للطلاق ..
( ونهض .. واخذ يتحرك في الغرفه )
انا شفتج واقفة وياه عند باب البيت .. وماتتصورين بشو حسيت ..
كنت ناوي ايي واضربه .. واسويله فضيحه مالها أول ولا تالي ..
لكن فكرت فيج ..
( التفت الي وقال )
شيخه ماتتصورين مكانج في قلبي ..
مااجذب عليج إذا قلت لج إني ................. !!!؟؟
امممممممم اني ..... احم .. إني حبيتج ..
قلت له : شو ..؟ حبيتني ..؟
صالح :
هي حبيتج ..
شيخه .. تعرفين كم فرق بيني وبينج ..
( تنهد ثم أكمل ) 
بيني وبينج 20 سنه ...
(( يا الله .. 20 سنه .. الآن عرفت سر الشيب الذي يكتسي رأسه ))
لكنج قدرتي تحببيني فيج .. على صغر سنج ..
عقلج كبييير ..
يمكن اكبر من عقلي انا اللي اكبر عنج ..
( ثم فتح يديه كالذي لاحيلة له )
لكن خلاااص .. انتي شكلج تحبين حمد وهو يحبج ..
ولأني احبج وابغي سعادتج طلقتج ..
ثم سرح في الجدار وهو يقول : 
الله يهنيكم..
قلت له وانا احمل كره العالم كله في قلبي :
استعجلت ياصالح .. وظلمتني بأفكارك ..
أنا مابيني وبين حمد أي شي ..
حمد مايربطني فيه لاحب ولا اي وهم من اللي في بالك ..
حمد مجرد ولد ام حمد يارتنا ..
وكلامي معاه .. مثل كلامي مع أخوي ..
ومدام إنك اعترفت إنك شاك فيني ..
هالوقت ..
حتى لو انك ماطلقتني ..
كنت بروحي بطلع من البيت ..
لأني مااستحمل اعيش مع انسان مريييض ..
مرييض بمرض الشك والأوهام ..
.
.
.
دخلت امي الغرفه وهي تقول :
شيخه يابنيتي مب زين هاللي تسوينه ..
يالله اطلعي الريال يترياج برع ..
قلت لها :
ماابغي .. خلاااص ياامي ماابغيه ولا احبه ..
امي بحده :
شيخه قومي عن الدلع ولا ازقر ابوج الحين ..
قلت لها بعناد :
عاد هالمره بالذات ابغيج تزقرين ابوي ..
عشان يضربني ويطيح اللي في بطني وافتك بالمره من صالح وكل شي يخص صالح ..
مع محاولات صالح المتكررة في ارجاعي ..
وكما تعلمون عدتي حتى ألد ..
لذلك هو يستطيع ارجاعي خلال فترة حملي فالعدة لم تنتهي ..
إلا أنني اتخذت الموقف الصواب ..
وهو أنني لن أرجع ..
مستحيييل أن أرجع لهذا المريض ..
.
.
.
زارتني سلامه ذات يوم ..
سلامه : فديتج والله شواااخه .. ماتستاهلين اللي يستويلج ..
والله عين وماصلت عالنبي ..
عيــل منو يصدق في سنه تتزوجين وتتطلقين وبعدين تتزوجين وتردين تطلقين ..
تنهدت بعمق وقلت لها : خليها على الله ..
سلامه : ماقلتيلي .. شو سبب طلاقج من صالح ..
(( ماذا اقول لك .. هل أقول أن السبب الأول والأخير تصرفات أخيك الطائشة ))
قلت لها : ربج كاتب ..
سلامه : والنعم بالله .. 
بس تدرين .. حمد اخوي زعلااان على شانج واايد 
(( كنت اقول بيني وبين نفسي .. لازم ..!!! .. أليس هو السبب ..؟ ))
واكملت : ووو ( صمتت وكأن لسانها زل ولكنها تداركت زلتها )..
قلت لها باستغراب : وشو ..؟
سلامه : لا لا مافيه شي ..
قلت لها بحده : سلووم .. قولي شو فيج ..؟
سلامه بانصياع : أوكي بقولج بس وعد ..
لاتحطين السالفة في بالج ولا تاخذبن بخاطرج ..؟
قلت لها : وعد ..
سلامه : الصراحه حمد يبغي ياخذج بعد ماتربين ..
قلت لها : شوووو ..؟ ياخذني ..؟ 
سلامه : هيه و يقوول إنه يحبج .. ومستحيل يخليج تفلتين من يده هالمره ..
لكن ..........
قلت لها باستفسار لايخلو من فضول : لكن شو ..؟
سلامه : الصراحه أمي مب موافقه .. وقومت البيت وليومج ماقعدته ..
بس عشان هالسالفه ..
قلت لهابأسى : عشان مطلقه مرتين ..؟
سلامه : مااعرف والله .. بس فديتج شواااخ ماعليج من كلام اي احد ..
والله يقومج إن شاء الله بالسلامه ..
ويخليج لبنتج سلامه إن شاء الله ..
قلت لها بمزح : ع كيفج بعد سميتيها سلامه ...!!!
.
.
.
هذا هو خليفه يبصر النور ..
ابن قلبي ..
الذي وضعني تحت الأمر الواقع ..
الآن لا أكذب عليكم إني لا أعلم كيف سأربيه ..
وماذا سأعلمه ..
اسمه خليفه صالح ..
ولكن أين صالح عنه ....!!!
.
.
.
تأملت ابني ..
يشبه أباااه كثيراً ..
انسكبت دمعه حارة من عيناي على خد خليفه ..
الذي حرك عيناه ..
ربما ظنّ أن الجو ممطر J
.
.
.
........ : احم .. هود .. هود .. يا أهل البيت ..
ودُّق باب الغرفة ..
جلست معتدله ..
لأني أعلم من صاحب الصوتــ ..
ولففت وشاحي بشكل جيد على رأسي ..
ثم قلت : اقرب ..
دخل وترك باب الغرفة مفتوحاً ..
صالح : السلام عليكم ..
شيخه : وعليكم السلام والرحمه ..
صالح : شالأخبار .. إن شاء الله طيبة ..
شيخه : الحمدلله بخير وسهاله ..
(( ومددت اليه خليفه .. دون أن أرى وجهه ..
فقد كنت اكلمه ونظري موجه لخليفة فقط ..!!!!))
صالح : شو سميتوه ..؟
شيخه : خليفه ...
حمل خليفه وأخذ يداعبه ..
هنـــا استغللت انشغاله ..
ورفعت نظري ..
لأرى مافعلت الأيام بصالح ..
ازداد وقاراً .. واكتسح الشيب رأسه ..
مع أنها مجرد شهور التي لم أره خلالها ..
لم أشأ أن أمنعه من أبنه ..
فهذا حقه ...!!!
.
.
.
أمي : آآآآه .. تعبت .. السلام عليكم ..
الجميع : وعليج السلام والرحمه ..
(( كنت انا وشمسه ونورة واحمد جالسين في الليوان ))
شيخه : ها أمي شخبارها أم حمد ..؟
امي : طايرة من الوناسه على ولدها إنه بيعرس بعد هالسنين ..
ابتسمت لأمي وقلت : الحمدلله .. الله يسعدهم دوم موب يوم 
.
.
.
نذهب خمس سنوااااات للأمام ..
وبالتحديد .. 
يوم وفاة أبــــــــــــــي ..
خليفه : أمااايه .. أمااايه .. في واحد يبغي يكلمج ..
قلت له : شو ..؟ ومنو هالواحد ..؟
خليفه : ماادري .. قاللي ازقر امك ..
قلت له : وانته اي حد بيقولك ازقر امك بتروح تزقرها ..
يالله سير وقوله منو انت ..
خليفه وقد تغيرت ملامح وجهه إلى الغضب :
ماابغي .. إذا ماتبغين اتسيرين كيفج ..
وذهب عني ..
قلت في نفسي ..
(( ياربي هالولد بيخبل بي .. عنيييييييد ماادري طالع على منو ..؟ ))
ادخلت شعري داخل الوشاخ واحكمت لفه لأرى 
من هذا الرجل الذي يريدني ...؟؟
.
.
.
ياترى من هو ..؟
ترقبوني

----------


## fofe

ويين ردووودكــمـ ...؟!!

----------


## طفله مثل القمر

مشكوووره حبيبتي على القصه الرووعه يلا ننتظر باقي الاجزاء على احر من الجمر
تحياتي 
طفله مثل القمر

----------


## ام فراس

*يعطيش العافية على هالجزء*
*ماقصرتي*

----------


## fofe

الجزء الحادي عشر
.
.
.
تزاحم بالضمير هموم و قلب حاير مكسور ..
ولا ينفع بقلب المنكسر كثرة جبايرها ..
تلاطم بالضلوع العود موج عاتي وبحور ..
ولامن مركب وشراع يا من ثار ثايرها ..
انا مالي بهالدنيا سوى قلب وقلم وشعور ..
صديق صادق يوقف لي لاسكت معابرها ..
اللي ضاعوا بلياها حياة من نكد وعثور ..
فلا مطرودها ملحوق من كثرة عثايرها ..

(( بدر الظلام ))
.
.
.

ذهبت إلى ممر الباب ..
حيث مجلس الرجـــال ..
واقف بهيبته .. وكم عبثت به السنون ..
سمعت من الناس أنه قد دل طريق الصواب ..
................: السلام عليج .. شحالج أم خليفه ..؟
قلت وانا التفت حوليــ : وعليك السلام والرحمه ..
(( أين خليفه .. ؟ ياله من ولد شقيـ .. يتآمر ضدي ومع من .. مع ابووه ..
يقول لي ريــــال .. ولكن معقول أنه لم يميز أباه ))
صالح بابتسامه : انا قلت حق حق خليفة .. لايزقرج..
(( نظر إلى الجدار ثم قال )): 
أدريبج لا عرفتي إني انا اللي بغيتج .. ماكنتي بتين ..
(( بيني وبين نفسي أقول " أووه .. الأعتراف بالحق منيرة أوه اقصد فضيلة ))
.
.
.
مضى على زواج أختيـــ ميرة 5 سنوات ..
ولكنها إلى الآن لم تنجب أي طفل ..
وكثيراً ماتشكي إلي من عمتها ( أم زوجها ) ..
أنها تريد تزويج سيف ..
لكــي ترى أحفادها ..
.
.
.
صحيح .. لم أكلمكم عن عائلتيــ وماحل بهـــا ..
أبيـــ انتقل إلى رحمة الله ..
وأميــ لازالت في عدتها ..
أنـــا أكملت الــ 20 وحالي تعرفونه ..!!!
ميره ذات الــ 18 كما قلت لكم من قبلـ ..
أما أختي نورة فهي الآن في الــ 17 من عمرها 
ولاتستعجبوا إذا قلت لكم أنها لم تتزوج إلى الآن ..
لأنها أكملت دراستها في احدى المدارس التي فتحت في المنطقة ..
شمسه في الــ 15 عشر من عمرها وحالها من حال أختي نورة ..
أما أحمد أخي الصغير فهو الآن في الــ 10 من عمره ..
وهو صديق ابني خليفه ذا الربيع الخامس .. 
وخليفة يحبه كثييراً .. فهو صديقه الوحيد ..
وكيف لا يحبه ..!!
فأحمد كل يوم لديه حركة جديدة يبهر بها خليفه ..!!!
.
.
.
أبشركمــ .. وأخيراً دخل التلفاز لمنزلنــا ..
كنّا من أولى المنازل التي يدخل بهـــا التلفاز ..
أرى السعادة في عيني أحمد وخليفة وهم يشاهدون هذا المخلوق الغرييب ..!!!
.
.
.
صحيح ..!!!
ألم أقل لكم ....؟؟
لقد توظفت ..
نعم ..!! 
لا تستعجبوا ...
فبعد وفاة أبي فقدنا المعيــل لعائلتنا ..
توجهت إلى المشفى الوحيد في قريتنا ..
وشرحت لهم ظروفيــ ..
واتذكر أثناء حديثيـ مع مدير المستشفى ..
دخل علينا أحد الأطبه ..
وبعد السلام ..
قال له المدير : هذي شيخه .. متعلمة الكتابة ..
بتكون مجرّد كاتبة في المستشفى ..
لم استرح لنظرات الطبيب التي كانت ترمقني ..
ولكني صبّرت نفسي من أجل لقمة العيش ..
قال الطبيب : ولو مستر محمد .. انته تامر أمر ..
(( صحيح هو من الشام ))
.
.
.
شيخه : لو سمحت دكتور ..
مسكت أوراقيـ التي كنت أريد تسليمها له وخرجت من غرفة الطبيب
حيث كنت أمانع دمعتي من الخروج ..
حتى لا يشك أحد من حوليـ ..
دكتور فؤاد : شو بك شيخه ..؟
شيخه : مافيني شي دكتور ..
د.فؤاد : اشوف الأوراق .. خليني اقراهم ..
أعطيته الأوراق .. وذهبت ..
وسمعته يهمس : ولييه شو معقدة ..!!!
(( ايييه أنا معقدة .. لأني ماخليتك تمسك يدي .. صرت معقدة ..!!! ))
.
.
.
ميره : الله يخليييج شيخه .. فديتج والله ..
(( وصاحت بحرقه )) أبوس راسج .. عطيني ايدج ابوسها ..
لاتحرميني من هالأمل .. الله يخلييييج ..
شيخه : ميره .. شو مينونه أنتي ..؟
مستحييييل وفزوالج ..
ميره : لاتقولين مستحييل (( وبدأت تتماسك وهي تمسح دموعها )) طلبتج ولا ترديني الله يخليج ..
شيخه : ميره انتي صاحيه .. في حرمه تطلب الطلاق
من ريلها اللي يحبها وتحبه .. وتزوجه لأختها ...!!!
ميره : هيه فيه .. أنا .. وشو فايدة الحبــ إذا مابيننا عيــال ..
شيخه : العيــال مب كل شي يا ميره .. مدام إنه فيه تفاهم بينكم ..
(( وفي تلك اللحظة دخلت علينا نورة بحجة أنها
تريد أكمال واجباتها ولكنني اعرف انها جلست تتصنت ...!!!! ))
اشرت لميره من وراء نورة 
بالصمت ...!!!
ولكنها قالت : ها شيخه شو قلتيــ ..؟
لم أرد على سؤالها ..
لأنها فعلاً مجنونه ..
فهل هناك امرأة عاقلة ..
تتطلق من زوجها لكي تزوجه أختها ..؟
اختي عليها أفكار عجيييبة ..!!!!
نورة : انزين تكلموا ليش صخيتوا ( التزمتوا الصمت ) ..
ألم أقل لكم أنها تريد التصنت ..!!!
قلت لها : مب شغلج .. حلي واجباتج أحسن ..
نورة : الحيــن قولولي طلعي وفكوا عماركم ..
من الصبح ترمسون بالإشارة ..
أخذت كتبها ودفاترها لكي تخرج ..
وقبل أن تغلق باب الغرفة نظرت إلي وقالت :
أووووووووف ..
(( لا استغرب هذي الحركه بما إن ميرة أختك ..!!! ))
.
.
.
ضغط ميره من ناحيه ..
أميــ .. أم زوجها .. نورة .. شمسه ..
لم يبقى سوى سيف لكي يترجاني ..
شيخه : بس خلااااص ميره ارحميني .. شلي هالفكرة من بالج ..
خرجت من الغرفة .. ثم دخلت وهي حامله سكيين ..
موضع السكين قرييب جداَ من شريانها ..
شيخه : ميره .. جنيتي .. تجتلين عمرج بالحيا ...!!!
ميره : هيه مينونه .. ومابعقل إلين ماتقولين موافقه ..
شيخه : اقولج لاتسوين لي هالحركات .. 
تبيعين آخرتج عشان هالسالفه ..؟
(( قربّت ميرة السكين وخدشت به جلدها ))
ذهبت اليها بسرعه ومسكت السكين وانا مذهوله 
من الدماء التي تخرج من يدها ..
شيخه : مينونه انتيــ ..؟ 
ميره : هيه .. وقومي عنّي .. انتي لو تحبيني بتحبين سعادتي ..
شيخه بذهول : وسعادتج إني آخذ ريلج ..
ميره : انا سعادتي يوم بشوف عيال سيف .. 
لاتخافين أنا بربيهم .. 
شيخه باستسلام : انزين .. بس سيف شو رايه ..؟
ميره : موافق .. وماعنده أي مانع ..
.
.
.
أعجب قصص الحب التي سمعتها في حياتي
كانت قصه قيس وليلى 
كانوا يقصونها لنا ..
حيث انها حدثت مع بداية ظهور الإسلام ..
حيث في السابق كان قيس وليلى يلعبان مع بعض في الصبا ..
ويرعيان الأغنام ..
لكن مع بدأ تفشي الإسلام ..
تغيرت المفاهيم وبدؤوا يفرقون بين المرأة والرجل ..
حيث أن ليلى لم تكن تخرج من خيمتها إلاومعها أحد ..
هذا الشيء زاد أحاسيس العاطفة لدى قيس ..
مما جعله يتقدم لخطبتها ..
ومع أنه ابن عمها إلا أنه لاقى الرفض من عمه ..
لأن العرب تمنع أن تزوج من شهر بإبنتهم وكتب فيها القصائد ..
وبالتالي زوجها اباها لرجل صحبها معه إلى الطائف ..
وكان هذا من وجهة نظر أبا ليلى هو الصواب ..
ولكن ذلك لم يزد قيساً إلا ولعاً بليلى ..
وكتب فيها الأشعار ..
ويقال أنه أيضاً ابتعد عن الناس وصاحب الحيوانات المفترسه 
التي آنست جلسته ..
حيث أنها رقّت لحاله أكثر من أبناء جنسه ..!!!!
(( ماشاء الله علي .. أعرف أقول قصص ))
.
.
.
سر تذكري لقيس وليلى ..
ميره وسيف ...!!!!
فإني أرى على كثر محبتها لسيف ..
إلا أنها لم تستأثر عليه السعادة التي سيراها ..
عندما سيتزوج بأخرى ..
وينجب منها أبناء ..
سألت ميرة عن سر اختيارها ليــ أنا لكيـ أكون 
كبش الفداء لتحقيق الأماني ..
فقالت لي لسببين ..
الأول : أنها متأكده أنني سأنجب الإبن له ..
أما الثانيــ :
لكي تضمن تواجد ابناء سيف بين يديها ....!!!!
ولكنني الآن ..
بعد أن وضعوني أمام الأمر الواقع ..
لا أملك سوى قول :
يارب سلّم 
.
.
.
رحّب الجميع بفكرة ميرة ..
وهنئوني أيضاً ..
اليوم هو يوم العقد والزفاف أيضاً ..
كيف أصف لكم سعادة ميرة ..
وكأنه يوم عرسها ..
وقعت على العقد وانطلقت الزغاريد من هنــا وهناك ..
وأولاً من ميره ..
.
.
. يتبع

----------


## fofe

أخذوني إلى منزل سيف ..
و كان سيف بانتظارنا ..
لم اسمع أي نفس من ميرة ..
كنت استرق النظر اليها 
كم هي سعييييده ..
وكما يقال :
هذا الحب ولا بلااااش ...!!!!
ولا أرى أي علامات الحزن بداية على وجهها 
لمجرد أنني زوجة طليقها ..!!!!
.
.
خلاص وماتت البسمه وحارت خطوة الأقدام ..
ومالي غير ذكراكم أسولف في طواريها ..
علامك ناوي ترحل وتتركني مع الأوهام ..
ترى بعدك علي أكبر من الدنيا ومافيها ..
تودعني وانا ضايق ودمعي بلل الأكمام ..
عسى ليلة وداعك مايعيد الوقت ماضيها ..
نسيت أحلامنا كلها ونحلم وش يجي قدام ..
نقول الحلم يتحقق ولو طالت لياليها..
ترى لو طوّل غيابك أحس بساعتك أعوام..
تكلم قول أي كلمه عسى ناري تطفيها
وإذا بالبوح من بعدهاوماتت نسوة الأقلام 
وعقبك يابعد حالي حياتي من يسليها
فديتك لاتعاتبني إذا من عقبكم منضام ..
ترى نار الغلا تحرق وتكوي رجل واطيها ..
اشوف فراقك بعيني مع اسراب الليالي حان ..
تعال وخذ معك روحي ترى لاغبت ماابيها ..

(( عبدالرحمن ))
.
بعد أسبوع ..
أتيت إلى ميرة لكيــ أشكي لها ..
فلا حياة هذي التيـ أعيشها ..
أحس بكل كلمة ينطقها سيف سكاكين تنهشني ..
إنّه لا يعير وجودي أي اهتمام ..
وكأنني غير موجودة في حياته ..
ولم أصبح شيء من ممتلكاته ...!!!!
خلااااص لم أعُّد استحمل 
آلام أكثر من ذلك ..
جئت إلى منزل أبي لكيــ أشكيـ وارجع ..
ولكنني الآن لن أخرج من منزلنا إلا مطلقة ..
لا أستطيع العيش مع شخص ..
كتبت أختي له تلك الكلمات ..
اقرأتم الشعر والكلمات ...!!!؟
إنها كلمات ميرة ..
الطلااااق ولا شيء غير الطلااق ..!!!
.
.
عدت لمزاولة عمليــ ..
بعد العده ...!!!
تطلقت من سيف ..
ولم اعر ميرة اي جزء من اهتمامي ..
فقد اعترفت لها بأني قرأت كلماتها ..
ولم تستطع الإعتراض ..
.
.
كنت كالعاده ..
أجلس في الإستقبال أكتب اسم المريض ومعلوماته ..
فقد تطور المشفى ..
ثم بعد ذلك أصحب اوراقي إلى الطبيب ..
وارشد المريض إليه ..
أحياناً كانوا يطلبون مني المساعدة في عمليات التوليد 
بسبب قلة العنصر النسائي في المشفى 
فبعض الرجال لا يرغبون بأي رجل أن يولد نسائهم ..!!
.
.
.....: شيخه .. الله يخلييج شوفيها ..؟
رفعتت رأسي لأرى من المتكلم ..
فالصوت جداً مألوف بالنسبة ليــ ..
(( فتحت عيناي ))
شيخه : صالح ..؟ خير إن شاء الله ..؟
صالح : حرمتي في الولادة .. وتأخرت وااايد ..
الله يخليج روحي شوفي شو السالفه ..؟
شيخه : ليش من متى مدخلينها ..؟
رفع يديه لكي يرى الساعه ثم قال :
من 3 ساعات
شيخه : انزين .. انته استريح .. بروح اطل عليها وبرد عليك ..
صالح : مشكورة وماتقصرين ..
(( آآآه .. سبحان اللي يغير ولا يتغير ))
.
.
رجعت وانا اجر أذيال الخيبة ..
ماتت .......!!!!
ادع لها بالرحمه ...!!!
/

لا تحرمونا من الردوود الحلوة اذا شفت ردوود واااااااجد بحط الجزء الاخير ما شفت ما بحط شي

----------


## fofe

اذ ما شفت ردوود ما بكملهاا ...!!

----------


## الباسمي

مشكورين

----------


## fofe

انــت بعــد مشكــووور على هذا الرد ...!!!



لكن بعد ما بحط الجزء الاخيـــر لان ما شفت تفاااااااااااااعل ...!!!


اذا شفـــــت تفاعل بكمـــلهـــا ....!!

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*بجد روووعه جذبتني*


*ماقدرت اصبر وقريت الجزء الاخير بمنتدى ثاني*
*استميحك عذراً*
*نقل موفق ورائع* 

*اشكرك*

----------


## fofe

لالا عادي ...!!

المشاكسة وينش ليش ما كملتين القصة اني انتظرها من زمان بس ما اشوف شي ( قصة سيدة القطار )


اللحين بحط الجزء الأخير :

*الجزء الثاني عشر*
*والأخير ..*
*لا اعتبره جزء* 
*بقدر ماهو وضع نقاط على الحروف* 
*أو بالأحرى النهايه*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*على كثر الهموم اللي في قلبي ماشكيت الحال*
*على كثر الجروح اللي تمادت . أكتم العبرة* 
*رضيت ابقى تحت مر الزمان اللي غـده همه* 
*مدام الله كفى العبد . تصبّر واحتسب أجره* 
*أنا باقي . واظل ابقى .على جور الحزن حمال*
*ولاني من صنوف اللي بسـهولة ينفجر صبره* 
*وانـا والله من صغري عرفت إن الرجال أفعال*
*وعرفت إن الفتى لله .. وماغير الله يفك أسره*
*ترى كل الطعون اللي في ذاتي ماطرت ع البال*
*ولا هـزت كياني .. لا ولا هزت ولا شعره*
*عرفت إن الزمن صوت ينادي بلهجة المحتاج*
*تشوفـــه بالرضا يوم ويوم مشعل الثورة* 
*.*
*.*
*.*
*قال أحد الحكماء*
*اصبر ففي الصبر خيرٌ لو علمت به * لكنت باركت شكراً صاحب النعم*
*واعــلم بأنك إن لم تصطبر كرماً * صبرت قهراً على ما خُطَّ بالقلمِ*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*سلامٌ من الله عليكم ..*
*ابعثها بعد أن شارفت مذكرتيـ على الإنتهاء ..*
*كما قيل دائماً بالصبر تنفرج كل الهموم ..*
*وتحل كل الكرب والمشاكل ..*
*وكم كنتم معي ..*
*مآزرين ..*
*رااائعين ..*
*أشكر كل من مر مروراً عطراً على مذكرتيـ الخمسينية ..*
*والشكر لا يكفيـ فلكم مني تعظيم سلام ..*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*هل تسمحوا ليـ أن اعرفكم على عائلتي الكريمه ..*
*أنا شيخه ..*
*ولدي من الأبناء 10*
*5 بنات و5 أولاد* 
*الأولاد هم ..*
*خليفه >> يبلغ الآن الـ 35 ..*
*خالد >> في الــ 28 ..*
*حميد >> في الـ 23 ..*
*حمدان >> في الـ 22 ..*
*أما البنات ..*
*شيخه >> في الـ 30 ..*
*حصه >> في الـ 29 ..*
*ميثا >> في الـ 25 ..*
*مريم >> في الـ 20 ..*
*وآخر العنقود* 
*لطيفه >> في الـ 15 ..*
*(( اكييد .. هذا التساءل في مخيلتكم ..!!؟ ))*
*لما ابنتي اسمها شيخه .. وانا اسمي شيخه ..*
*الآن سأجاوبكم ولكن نرجع 30 سنه إلى الوراء أي عند ولادة شيخه ..*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*صالح : سميتها شيخه ..*
*شيخه : ليش يعني ..؟*
*صالح : على اسم اللي حبيتها ..*
*شيخه : رجاءً نحن في مكان عام .. وماله داعي هالكلام ..*
*صالح : شيخه .. أنا اكلمج جد .. الله يخلييج اقبلي فيني ..*
*مب عشاني عشان سميتج ( وابتسم ) شيخه ..*
*قدمها أمام عيني ..*
*فها أنا أرى شيخه ..*
*تلعب وتضحك وتبتسم وهي في المهد ..*
*ولاتعلم ماتخبئه لها السنون ..*
*أخذتها من يديه ..*
*واحتضنتها ..*
*بكل ماأملك من حنان الأم ..*
*كانت تمرر يديها بين وجهي ..*
*كما يستكشف الطفل وجه أمه ..*
*لا أدري لما اكتسحتني مشاعر الأمومه نحوها ..*
*لا اعتقد لمجرد انها سميتي ..!!!*
*صالح : ها .. شو قلتي ..؟*
*قلت له بابتسامه : خلاص اللي تشوفه* 
*.*
*.*
*.*
*30 سنه ..*
*أثمرت على العطاء الا محدود بيننا ..*
*صالح ..* 
*ذلك الإنسان الذي انقلب كما يقال 180 درجه ..*
*شعرت بمعاني الحب بين يديه ..*
*نعم الأب .. نعم الزوج ..*
*ونعم الرفيق ..*
*شيخه ..*
*يعلم الله إني أعاملها كإبنتي ..*
*ولافرق عندي بينها وبين أبنائي ..*
*فهي كأبنتي التي لم ألدها ..!!*
*ويكفي أنها ابنة صالح ...!!!!*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*لدي من الأحفاد*
*12 حفيد ..*
*أكبرهم صالح ابن خليفه الذي يبلغ العاشرة من عمره ..*
*وكم أحبُّه ..*
*لإسمه أولاً ..*
*وللشبه الفضيييع بينه وبين صالح ...!!!*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*والآن حـــان أن أغلق دفتر مذكراتيــ ..*
*فاليوم سيأتيـ أبنائي وأحفادي لزيارتيــ ..*
*وعلي أن أحضّر لخليفه الطبخه التي يحبها ..*
*ولكن ..!!*
*لحظه .. لحظه ..*
*لم أقل لكم أن هناك مشارك معي في مذكراتي ..*
*إنه صالح ..*
*ويريد أن يكلمكم ..*
*" أنا صالح .. زوج الغالية شيخه ..*
*أتمنى أن تحبوني الآن .. بعدما كرهتكم بي شيخه هداها الله ..!!!"*
*شيخه : ما كرهتهم فيك يا صالح .. خرفت ولا شو ..؟*
*صالح : يامره استهدي بالله مب جدام الناس ..*
*" وأتمنى أن تحبوا اللوك الجديد "*
*.*
*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..* 
*لا تبالوا بكتابته ..*
*فماذا تريدون لرجل في الـ 70 أن يكتب ..*
*" أحبكم جميعاً وخصوصاً البنااات "*
*أعزائي دقائق فقط* 
*.*
*.*
*.*
*سأجن من صالح ..*
*على فكره ..*
*هو الذي كتب الجمله الأخيرة* 
*" أحبكم جميعاً وخصوصاً البنات "*
*فهذا حاله دائماً .. ماأن يرى البنات يجلس ويتغزل بهن ..*
*لقد ردّ إلى أرذل العمر* 
*(( آآه بس لو يقرأ ماأكتبه ))*
*ولكن على الرغم من ذلك أحبه ..!!!!*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*والآن نضع النقاط على الحروف ..*
*ونبدل أماكن بعض الحروف ..*
*فتصبح مذكراتي ..*
*من مذكرات ..*
*إلى ذكريات ..*
*أتمنى أن تكون رااائعه للجميع* 
*.*

ويييين ردووودكم

----------


## ward roza <3

*سلام*

*كيف حالكم ؟؟*


*كيف حالك فوفي ؟؟؟*

*جدا جميلة* 

*قصة روعه اكيدددد لبنت اروع* 


*ننتظر جديدك من مواضيع فوفي* 

*تحياتي* 

*حــــــــب*

----------


## ام فراس

*يعطيك الف الف عاافية على القصة* 
*جد رووعه* 
*موفقة*

----------


## fofe

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــووورين


ان شاء الله احط موضوووع ثاني


يسلمـــووو ...!!

تحياتـــي 
فوفــــــي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

نهايه جميله وسعيده بس مادري ليش صرت ابشي فجاه


القصه اللي بتكملها بوح القلم ان شاء الله

----------


## ward roza <3

متاكدة اهي الي بتكملها

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

مشكوره خيتي 
القصه مره روعه
لاعدمنا من جديدك 
تحياتيــ....

----------


## thefactor

يسلمو اختي روعة

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*القصة جدا  جميلة 
الله يعطيكِ العافية 
*

----------


## fofe

يسلمووو ..!!


نورتوا صفحتي

----------

